# Fair price on Tiguan



## Cevan42 (Mar 29, 2013)

My local dealer is advertising the 2018 SEL 4Motion with an MSRP of $35,205 for $31,292. That's almost $4000 off the MSRP. I'm wondering how much below that one might expect to be able to negotiate? Wondering what others have paid for the SEL 4Motion.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Picked up a SEL 4 motion with 3rd row for 32 out the door in SE Wisconsin last week. The local demand is high right now. Winter + AWD + new model = higher demand. I had heard that 90% of VW sales in my area right now are Tiguans and Atlas?s. If it?s the package you want that is a good price!


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Cevan42 said:


> My local dealer is advertising the 2018 SEL 4Motion with an MSRP of $35,205 for $31,292. That's almost $4000 off the MSRP. I'm wondering how much below that one might expect to be able to negotiate? Wondering what others have paid for the SEL 4Motion.


Check TrueCar for the invoice price for your region. I did a quick check and I'm not sure how you got an MSRP of $35,205, which options did you select?


----------



## Cevan42 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm down to $30,792. $4400 off MSRP doesn't sound bad.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

That's awesome.

Picked up ours with the same MSRP on Saturday.
MSRP: $35,205
Sticker: $42,200 (crazy dealer markup - Portland area)
Price paid: $32,000

A little bit of trade-in fudge in there as I accepted $800 less than Carmax value...but gained $1,200 back in tax savings by doing the trade-in rather than selling.

For that MSRP it included Monster Mats, trunk liner, cargo blocks, luggage net, roadside assistance kit, first aid, and $900 destination.

Invoice price: $33,752 per Edmunds.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I just received $420 check back from the dealer for overcharging me hahaha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cevan42 (Mar 29, 2013)

Bought one today. $4500 off MSRP. Habanero Orange SEL. Pictures to follow.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Cevan42 said:


> Bought one today. $4500 off MSRP. Habanero Orange SEL. Pictures to follow.


That’s a pretty good deal. Where are you geographically?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Cevan42 said:


> My local dealer is advertising the 2018 SEL 4Motion with an MSRP of $35,205 for $31,292. That's almost $4000 off the MSRP. I'm wondering how much below that one might expect to be able to negotiate? Wondering what others have paid for the SEL 4Motion.


Thats a great price, I couldnt get them quite that low in my location due to demand. Id take that offer for sure.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

rattles included?


----------



## Cevan42 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm in W. Mass but of course the dealership is having a hard time locating an orange SEL model. He found one with 500 miles on it but I passed. Might go with blue.

Rattles?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Cevan42 said:


> Rattles?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/#/topics/8903433


----------



## juderiverman (Nov 3, 2017)

socialD said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Picked up ours with the same MSRP on Saturday.
> MSRP: $35,205
> ...


High discount! Great negotiation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Denverguy (Nov 19, 2017)

*Fair price on 2018 Tiguan*

Hi, 2nd time car owner here. Leased a Jetta in 2015 and am coming up on the return date. I live in Colorado and have been skiing more often so I'm leaning towards the new 2018 Tiguan S 4motion. Leasing, I know now, is far more expensive in real terms than buying and I earn more now so I can comfortably do a higher monthly payment in order to buy. 

MSRP on the base model 2018 Tiguan S 4motion is $27715 and they're offering $24499 sale price, plus $549 D&H, and I was told to get the 1.9% APR it will cost $500 extra. 

$25500 plus tax (7.9%) is $27514 that I'd need financed through VCI. 

Is this a good deal? Is there additional room for negotiation? May there be other fees or expenses they haven't yet disclosed?


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

no discount in Vancouver BC Canada when we bought our comfortline, only got 1000off and get rid of 499 BS doc fees, but got charged 499 for the dealer prepare fees, paid 37510 CAD plus tax for it, our price sucks


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

We paid $29.2K out the door for a white SE in Virginia with 1.9%.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Iljata said:


> We paid $29.2K out the door for a white SE in Virginia with 1.9%.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Where in VA? I found Fairfax VW advertising 5k off sticker on SEL. 3-4K off seem to be advertised in the Midwest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

bateau said:


> Where in VA? I found Fairfax VW advertising 5k off sticker on SEL. 3-4K off seem to be advertised in the Midwest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fairfax was the highest. And I didn't liked their selling tactics talking s...t about competitors. Lindsay had the mid range but very limited stock, as well as Beyer and no stock. King VW budge the lowest plus white in stock but was long negotiation. Turns out the 1.9% doesn't apply toward the internet pricing, but like I said with negotiation it's doable and BTW it's the 4motion not FWD.

Not sure if the SEL it's worth the difference to SE. I read a lot of unhappy riders with the ACC. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

We’re in the Pacific Northwest and dealers discounts are still rare. We are looking for Blue/Gray SE 4Mo with sunroof and 3rd row. I could only find 2 of those across the whole country. I started looking at SEL in those colors with 3rd row. Still pretty rare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tiguanmarcus (Sep 11, 2017)

We were able to get a decent deal in Vancouver BC on a Comfortline - C$40,000 out the door with 3rd row seating and navigation.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I got prices from all over - best for the configuration I wanted were PA, IN and OK.
Flew from FL to PA for the one I wanted SEL P 4motion (bonus was it came with all options like cargo rails, monster mats, cargo liner, roadside kit, first aid kit, etc.) just under $36k and I didn't even have to negotiate that price. (base price + taxes, etc.)


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Cars.com has a bunch of Tiguan S 4Mo's around 22k. That's the advertised price.

For reference, it cost $600 to ship an Alltrack from VA to ME using a very nice shipper we found on uShip. I would expect a Tiguan to be a similar price for a similar distance. If your dealer can't match an advertised price at a dealer within 500 miles (plus that $600ish shipping charge), don't buy it there. It's a brand new car - you don't need to test drive the specific vehicle before you buy it. Your local dealer will try to talk you out of it because :gasp: what if the car arrives and something is wrong with it?! That's what the warranty is for. Say whatever you want about dealer loyalty, blah blah blah, but a car is a commodity item. Find the color combo and trim you want, buy it at the cheapest price, and ship it to your front door. Besides, as long as you keep taking your car in for service at your favorite dealer, they'll make enough money to still be your friend.

Also, check with your local lenders regarding the loan. You may be able to beat the promotional APR and not have to pay that extra $500. Sometimes small-beans credit unions will have KILLER rates on auto loans.

Lastly, check out Bankrate.com's finance calculator for a good idea on finance amounts. It should help you determine if paying the extra $500 for the 1.9% rate is worth it.
http://www.bankrate.com/calculators/auto/car-finance-payment-calculator.aspx
Hint: If you borrow $27.5k, the additional $500 to pay for the lower rate has a breakeven point somewhere around a 2.6% APR. If you can get lower than that, don't bother paying for the 1.9%.


----------



## Denverguy (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for the breakdown Gavin. Interestingly cars.com has $22.5k versions but it states front-wheel drive, I'm wondering if that's a typo as I thought all 2018's had 4motion standard. Ended up buying the car at the dealership, they dropped the $500 to get 1.9% and luckily looking for my exact model within 500 miles didn't yield any deals much lower than what I paid (bought it last week before seeing this).


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Denverguy said:


> Thanks for the breakdown Gavin. Interestingly cars.com has $22.5k versions but it states front-wheel drive, I'm wondering if that's a typo as I thought all 2018's had 4motion standard. Ended up buying the car at the dealership, they dropped the $500 to get 1.9% and luckily looking for my exact model within 500 miles didn't yield any deals much lower than what I paid (bought it last week before seeing this).


No they are 2WD standard. And the 2WD has the 3rd row standard where it's an option on the 4motion.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Denverguy said:


> Thanks for the breakdown Gavin. Interestingly cars.com has $22.5k versions but it states front-wheel drive, I'm wondering if that's a typo as I thought all 2018's had 4motion standard.


That price I quoted is with 4Motion. The cheapest FWDs that I see are listed just a hair over $20k. I expect to see the upper trims drop even more as the model year wears on, too. But I can't imagine S FWDs getting too far below 20... That is cheap!


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

Not sure about the purchases you all have made but are you/have you also seen the dealers selling the 2018s with added in accessories like the med kit, mojo mats, etc etc? Or is VW just throwing in some added items to make you feel like you got some free swag? 

Asking as I complained at my dealer back in 2015 for my last VW that I wasn't paying for the added cost of the heavy duty floor mats, first aid kit, or car-go blocks they kept saying were "part of the package" for the car. Sorry bub, not adding accessories into anything that gets financed in any way (plus they're cheaper 3rd party as usual).


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

VW is throwing those accessories in, not the dealer. There’s pretty standard kit that’s added, about $500 worth - mid kit, roadside kit, mats. 

If it’s on the window sticker the dealer can’t remove it from the deal. That is the “package” of the car sent to them by VW. It stinks, but VW is bundling these accessories.

All negotiation happens off the MSRP or invoice as configured on the sticker. 

Many dealers may choose to eat the cost of those accessories as “discount” but you’ll get them upon delivery. They won’t take mats out of the car. 

In our case, we want specific color combo AWD with 3rd row. These are simply not sent to dealers, so we did factory order and left out all accessories. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

bateau said:


> Where in VA? I found Fairfax VW advertising 5k off sticker on SEL. 3-4K off seem to be advertised in the Midwest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


$5K off is about the best I have seen. Dealers here in FL advertising 3-4K off. I'm sure they could be negotiated to 5K. 

VW must be throwing some money at the dealers. I wonder if the new Tiguan is not selling as well as VW had hoped?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bateau said:


> VW is throwing those accessories in, not the dealer. There’s pretty standard kit that’s added, about $500 worth - mid kit, roadside kit, mats.
> 
> If it’s on the window sticker the dealer can’t remove it from the deal. That is the “package” of the car sent to them by VW. It stinks, but VW is bundling these accessories.
> 
> ...


VW doesn't "throw the accessories in" the dealer orders them. And the dealer orders a car with port accessories because the margins on the invoice numbers raise exponentially. It takes working at a dealer to see this.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

ice4life said:


> VW doesn't "throw the accessories in" the dealer orders them. And the dealer orders a car with port accessories because the margins on the invoice numbers raise exponentially. It takes working at a dealer to see this.


Actually it works the other way around. The cars are shipped automatically with certain accessories which cab be considered "forced options". This explains why all of the Alltrack SEL models this year had mats, the roadside assistance kit and a cargo net _and_ cross bars. Dealers can stop accessories from being added but most don't spend time to track the car from the factory to the port, and intercept the invoice. The only store I know that does is the Quirk dealers in New England, who I know don't get any port accessories on their VWs and Subarus, and then sell them from their parts department. Quirk doesn't swap cars, either.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

brian81 said:


> Actually it works the other way around. The cars are shipped automatically with certain accessories which cab be considered "forced options". This explains why all of the Alltrack SEL models this year had mats, the roadside assistance kit and a cargo net _and_ cross bars. Dealers can stop accessories from being added but most don't spend time to track the car from the factory to the port, and intercept the invoice. The only store I know that does is the Quirk dealers in New England, who I know don't get any port accessories on their VWs and Subarus, and then sell them from their parts department. Quirk doesn't swap cars, either.


If a dealer doesn't have an inventory control manager, then I think they have bigger issues. If they are not tracking their orders that's just sloppy. Every dealer I worked with had one and was cognizant of their orders and allocations. That's where I got my info.


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

I paid $29,700 out the door for an SE fwd with sunroof about two weeks ago.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

JoCoZa said:


> I paid $29,700 out the door for an SE fwd with sunroof about two weeks ago.


I assume by "out the door" you're including tax, title, doc fee, and destination? Can you give us a rough approximation of what all this crap added up to?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah out the door price isn't very helpful when some states have 0 sales tax and some are near 10%.


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

GavinD said:


> I assume by "out the door" you're including tax, title, doc fee, and destination? Can you give us a rough approximation of what all this crap added up to?


I told you wrong, it was $30,700 total balance, out the door then I put a down payment.

This dealership forced some things on me that I didn't want( like tint, pinstripe, door guards, wheel locks, rear bumper plate), apparently all their vehicles come with it, but they still beat their competitors in the Dallas area by $1,000 so I pulled the trigger. I can't find the sheet with the final breakdown, but window sticker says $31,535 and had rubber mats, roadside kit, first aid kit, cargo net, heavy duty cargo liner with cargo blocks, etc. on it.


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

socialD said:


> Yeah out the door price isn't very helpful when some states have 0 sales tax and some are near 10%.


I paid $28,495 before tax.


----------



## cruzgti17 (Jun 13, 2017)

The last time we bought a car the dealer tried to force their extras on us and we told them to take it all off or include it no charge. They just included it no charge.


----------



## cruzgti17 (Jun 13, 2017)

Family member just got an SEL 4motion for 31k before license/reg


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

$29.2k White SE 4motion out the door in VA about 2 months ago.

Included in price:
Vehicle
Freight
Dealer processing
Sells tax
DMV registration/plates fee
Emmision Inspection fee

No safety inspection included - $16.00





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

JoCoZa said:


> I told you wrong, it was $30,700 total balance, out the door then I put a down payment.
> 
> This dealership forced some things on me that I didn't want( like tint, pinstripe, door guards, wheel locks, rear bumper plate), apparently all their vehicles come with it, but they still beat their competitors in the Dallas area by $1,000 so I pulled the trigger. I can't find the sheet with the final breakdown, but window sticker says $31,535 and had rubber mats, roadside kit, first aid kit, cargo net, heavy duty cargo liner with cargo blocks, etc. on it.


Oh, okay. That's kind of a bummer about the extra stuff, but as previously mentioned, it's not always up to the dealer when it comes to--........ wait.......



JoCoZa said:


> ( like tint, *pinstripe*, door guards, wheel locks, rear bumper plate)


PINSTRIPE?! What is this, 1992?
I've always wondered how I still see new cars on the road with dealer-applied vinyl pinstripes, and now I know where they come from...


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

If any of you are Costco members, use the https://beta.costcoauto.com/new_cars/buildvehicle.aspx?trimid=394698 website to find a participating dealer in your area.

I just purchased a 2018 Passat for $1,500 below invoice ($500 below + $1,000 rebate). They said they honor a similar price on the entire VW lineup except the Golf R.

We are looking at a Tiguan R-Line whenever they get released. These are no haggle BELOW invoice prices for anyone else interested. Even if you aren't a member, for the $100 Costco membership you can save anywhere from $500-1,000+ just by asking. Other car buying services offer similar prices also (USAA, PenFed, etc.).


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

GavinD said:


> Oh, okay. That's kind of a bummer about the extra stuff, but as previously mentioned, it's not always up to the dealer when it comes to--........ wait.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First thing I did when I got home was remove the pinstripe. haha


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

mynewtiguan said:


> $5K off is about the best I have seen. Dealers here in FL advertising 3-4K off. I'm sure they could be negotiated to 5K.
> 
> VW must be throwing some money at the dealers. I wonder if the new Tiguan is not selling as well as VW had hoped?


VA and DC area dealers tend to advertise with port installed options (mats, cargo liner, etc.) and destination charge taken out. They also state "Must qualify for all incentives". I am with Stone Mountain VW and we have most of them with $4750 off MSRP.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

I paid $36,470 for a Habanero Orange SEL Premium 5 seater with cross rails, roadside assistance kit, first aid kit and luggage net (no monster mats or cargo blocks) in Harrisburg PA (August 2017). That price was the dealer's published internet price plus another $500 off for financing through their bank at a slightly higher 4% interest rate for 72 months. I put $28K cash down after processing my 2015 GSW SEL-P TDI buyback and spread out the rest over an extended term just to keep monthly payments low since I will always be in a good equity position on the vehicle. I am in upstate NY and couldn't find a better deal within a 200 mile radius.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

ahealey74 said:


> I paid $36,470 for a Habanero Orange SEL Premium 5 seater with cross rails, roadside assistance kit, first aid kit and luggage net (no monster mats or cargo blocks) in Harrisburg PA (August 2017). That price was the dealer's published internet price plus another $500 off for financing through their bank at a slightly higher 4% interest rate for 72 months. I put $28K cash down after processing my 2015 GSW SEL-P TDI buyback and spread out the rest over an extended term just to keep monthly payments low since I will always be in a good equity position on the vehicle. I am in upstate NY and couldn't find a better deal within a 200 mile radius.


Awesome! Wish you the very best with your Habanero Orange Tiger!


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> VA and DC area dealers tend to advertise with port installed options (mats, cargo liner, etc.) and destination charge taken out. They also state "Must qualify for all incentives". I am with Stone Mountain VW and we have most of them with $4750 off MSRP.


$4,750 off of MSRP seems pretty generous. My local dealer in Latham NY offered me a whopping $500 off, lol. The went all the way to $1,000 if I would agree to take one off the lot that day. FWIW, I was in the showroom the minute the first Tig was delivered, but it didn't take too much research to find a better deal. I don't think I've seen anything approaching $5k though. Is that across the board or for specific models / lease deals?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

ahealey74 said:


> $4,750 off of MSRP seems pretty generous. My local dealer in Latham NY offered me a whopping $500 off, lol. The went all the way to $1,000 if I would agree to take one off the lot that day. FWIW, I was in the showroom the minute the first Tig was delivered, but it didn't take too much research to find a better deal. I don't think I've seen anything approaching $5k though. Is that across the board or for specific models / lease deals?


Across the board.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

*Good Price on a 2018 SEL Premium AWD in NY, CT and PA*

I have been shopping for a Tig SEL Premium AWD for my wife in a 100 miles radius from NYC - I thought I could get one close to 36,000 + taxes. 

Is it too low? 

Anyone in these areas that got one close to that?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Completely possible. I'm from FL but found most of the SEL P 4motions were up your way. 
I got prices from all over - best for the configuration I wanted were PA, IN and OK.
Flew from FL to PA for the one I wanted SEL P 4motion (bonus was it came with all options like cargo rails, monster mats, cargo liner, roadside kit, first aid kit, etc.) just under $36k and I didn't even have to negotiate that price. (base price + taxes, etc.)

Got mine from York VW (not sure the rules on dealership naming here?) - they were a breeze to work with, they got mine from a sister location about 60 miles away from them. Drove it home 900 miles and still have wonderful support from York. Frank's our guy.

Some other prices listed in this post http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925161-Fair-price-on-2018-Tiguan


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I managed to negotiate an SEL P 4motion for $36,175 + taxes/fees in the Boston area.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

$35,900 +taxes and fees. Drove to MD for it.


----------



## pacepaperboy (Dec 19, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> Across the board.


Even if I design my own at the dealer and have it built? 

Sorry for a pretty terrible first post as a member here...looking to dip my feet into the new Tig soon and need to figure out a few things before going test-driving. I sat in a few at VW Marietta the other day...so far so good!


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> $35,900 +taxes and fees. Drove to MD for it.


Same here


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Completely possible. I'm from FL but found most of the SEL P 4motions were up your way.
> I got prices from all over - best for the configuration I wanted were PA, IN and OK.
> Flew from FL to PA for the one I wanted SEL P 4motion (bonus was it came with all options like cargo rails, monster mats, cargo liner, roadside kit, first aid kit, etc.) just under $36k and I didn't even have to negotiate that price. (base price + taxes, etc.)
> 
> ...


Thank you, very helpful.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Trend motors in rockaway, nj is offering $3k off on tiguans

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

ahealey74 said:


> I paid $36,470 for a Habanero Orange SEL Premium 5 seater with cross rails, roadside assistance kit, first aid kit and luggage net (no monster mats or cargo blocks) in Harrisburg PA (August 2017). That price was the dealer's published internet price plus another $500 off for financing through their bank at a slightly higher 4% interest rate for 72 months. I put $28K cash down after processing my 2015 GSW SEL-P TDI buyback and spread out the rest over an extended term just to keep monthly payments low since I will always be in a good equity position on the vehicle. I am in upstate NY and couldn't find a better deal within a 200 mile radius.


was this out the door or just for the car?


----------



## CJMilton (Nov 10, 2012)

I just paid 27,400 for a SE 4Motion... 275/ month with $0 down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

*Fair price on 2018 Tiguan*

27,900 + tax and title for SE 4Motion with sunroof and 3rd row. 

Bought it outright since we got $27500 buyback for our TDI. No payments will be quite nice. 11% sales tax was rough though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

27,849 + tax, title, tags for a Blue SE 4motion, Titan black interior with sunroof. 
Bought the weekend of 1/6 in maryland.

I seem to have gotten one of the last ones with the 17" Tulsa rims and foglights combo. All I see now on dealer lots are the SEs with no fogs and the 17" Montana wheels. Mine has a 8/17 birthday.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkshouse (Jan 17, 2018)

*Recently Purchased (1/19)*

Got a SEL 4motion Black Pearl/Golden Oak w/ 3rd row for $29,821 in Northern VA, drove from NC where they were asking much more and offering less on my 2007 Subaru trade in... it was worth the 8 hour round trip ride. Came with some addons I didn't think I needed (Cargo Blocks) and the 3rd row (will probably get use out of it down the road, for now it will probably be folded down for awhile), but was happy it came with rubber mats and the roadside kit and first aid. All in all felt like a real deal compared to what I was looking at down here.

Edit: To clarify, the $29,821 was price before trade in applied


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Volkshouse said:


> Got a SEL 4motion Black Pearl/Golden Oak w/ 3rd row for $29,821 in Northern VA, drove from NC where they were asking much more and offering less on my 2007 Subaru trade in... it was worth the 8 hour round trip ride. Came with some addons I didn't think I needed (Cargo Blocks) and the 3rd row (will probably get use out of it down the road, for now it will probably be folded down for awhile), but was happy it came with rubber mats and the roadside kit and first aid. All in all felt like a real deal compared to what I was looking at down here.
> 
> Edit: To clarify, the $29,821 was price before trade in applied


Care to share what dealer you picked this one up at? Might as well pump them up a bit if you feel like you really got a great deal.

EDIT: Just realized you found a Golden Oak interior... I feel like I haven't seen a single one of these in the wild yet.


----------



## Volkshouse (Jan 17, 2018)

GavinD said:


> Care to share what dealer you picked this one up at? Might as well pump them up a bit if you feel like you really got a great deal.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized you found a Golden Oak interior... I feel like I haven't seen a single one of these in the wild yet.


I got it at Lindsay VW in Dulles, overall a great buying experience. 

I really like the Golden Oak, I was worried it would be too orange but it is a good earthy brown. Really enjoy it so far


----------



## midnightrunner8 (Nov 26, 2016)

Volkshouse said:


> Got a SEL 4motion Black Pearl/Golden Oak w/ 3rd row for $29,821 in Northern VA, drove from NC where they were asking much more and offering less on my 2007 Subaru trade in... it was worth the 8 hour round trip ride. Came with some addons I didn't think I needed (Cargo Blocks) and the 3rd row (will probably get use out of it down the road, for now it will probably be folded down for awhile), but was happy it came with rubber mats and the roadside kit and first aid. All in all felt like a real deal compared to what I was looking at down here.
> 
> Edit: To clarify, the $29,821 was price before trade in applied


Was the $29,821 out the door including taxes?


----------



## Volkshouse (Jan 17, 2018)

midnightrunner8 said:


> Was the $29,821 out the door including taxes?


Yes that was everything tax/title/tag before the trade in credit.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Volkshouse said:


> I got it at Lindsay VW in Dulles, overall a great buying experience.
> 
> I really like the Golden Oak, I was worried it would be too orange but it is a good earthy brown. Really enjoy it so far


Somehow I knew you were going to say that. Same dealer we got our Alltrack from, and most likely the Tiguan, too, when we finally pull the trigger on it.

We tried to get a local dealer to attempt to match Lindsay's price just this past weekend, and they basically said we should just go buy it at Lindsay. They couldn't even come close.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

2018 SEL Premium 4M 36,750 + taxes/fees in Hartford CT


----------



## espedito (Dec 9, 2013)

$25,100k out the door for a 2018 Habanero Orange SE w/ Fog Lights.

This includes freight, TTL, and the crazy high doc fee in VA of $699.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

espedito said:


> $25,100k out the door for a 2018 Habanero Orange SE w/ Fog Lights.
> 
> This includes freight, TTL, and the crazy high doc fee in VA of $699.


Was that with the pano sunroof? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Ordered an SEL-P 4-Motion w/ R-Line for $35,794...


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

espedito said:


> $25,100k out the door for a 2018 Habanero Orange SE w/ Fog Lights.
> 
> This includes freight, TTL, and the crazy high doc fee in VA of $699.


Can you pm me your sales contact?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Savvv said:


> Ordered an SEL-P 4-Motion w/ R-Line for $35,794...


Is this OTD or excluding TTL?


----------



## espedito (Dec 9, 2013)

Gtrain said:


> Can you pm me your sales contact?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I purchased the Tiguan at Sheehy VW in Springfield VA. This was after a month of shopping at every dealership in the DC Metro lol. Scott O'Brien helped me out, he was great.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

espedito said:


> I purchased the Tiguan at Sheehy VW in Springfield VA. This was after a month of shopping at every dealership in the DC Metro lol. Scott O'Brien helped me out, he was great.


Thanks. Appreciate it

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

I just picked up my 2018 SEL 4motion in black, got the car for 28,300, final price was ~29000 with taxes and fees. It's a lease so I did 1k down + first payment + DMV with 279/mo after that.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

martiansoldier said:


> Is this OTD or excluding TTL?


OTMFD :laugh:


----------



## pollie00 (Jan 29, 2018)

mikep7779 said:


> I just picked up my 2018 4motion in black, got the car for 28,300, final price was ~29000 with taxes and fees. It's a lease so I did 1k down + first payment + DMV with 279/mo after that.


Was this an SE or SEL 4Motion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Savvv said:


> OTMFD :laugh:


I call BS. That would be over $7,000 off MSRP.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Savvv said:


> OTMFD :laugh:


If I have to base this on TTL costs in Ohio, it works out to over 13.5% off MSRP. I too call BS on this!


----------



## BfloTiguan (Feb 5, 2018)

pollie00 said:


> Was this an SE or SEL 4Motion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was an SEL 4motion


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

Savvv said:


> OTMFD :laugh:


Yeah let me know the name of the dealer and sales person. I'll order one through them right now too


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

mynewtiguan said:


> I call BS. That would be over $7,000 off MSRP.


Damn where’d you learn maths? :laugh:

3 words: Enterprise Fleet Program

Didn’t buy through a dealer. Enterprise has better buying power than any dealer of any manufacturer vehicle period. They work direct with businesses that purchase company vehicles for their employees and put factory direct orders in just like you’re sitting there at the dealer and picking all the things you want. My local dealer couldn’t come remotely close, none can. 

I figured posting my buy price would raise some eyebrows.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Damn where’d you learn maths? :laugh:
> 
> 3 words: Enterprise Fleet Program
> 
> ...


Well...here is how I got there

SEL-P 4 Motion $37,550
R-Line Package $ 1,495
Destination $ 900

MSRP $ 39.945

Discount $ 7,000

Sub $ 32,945
TTL $ 3,000 est (I wasn't sure about Ohio taxes so figured 6% and a $799 dealer fee)

OTMFD $ 35,945

So no dealer fee since you didn't buy through a dealer, but I was pretty close.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Sales tax here is 7.25% actually. EXTORTION I TELL YA


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Sales tax here is 7.25% actually. EXTORTION I TELL YA


Plus yearly property tax on the vehicle!


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

jjvw said:


> Plus yearly property tax on the vehicle!


Oops, sorry I thought it was VA!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jjvw said:


> Oops, sorry I thought it was VA!


Haha yea no vehicle taxes here in Ohio. But, don't you avoid paying sales tax on vehicles when you buy them?


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Volkshouse said:


> Got a SEL 4motion Black Pearl/Golden Oak w/ 3rd row for $29,821 in Northern VA, drove from NC where they were asking much more and offering less on my 2007 Subaru trade in... it was worth the 8 hour round trip ride. Came with some addons I didn't think I needed (Cargo Blocks) and the 3rd row (will probably get use out of it down the road, for now it will probably be folded down for awhile), but was happy it came with rubber mats and the roadside kit and first aid. All in all felt like a real deal compared to what I was looking at down here.
> 
> Edit: To clarify, the $29,821 was price before trade in applied


Pm'ed you

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tardman91 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm seeing $3,000-$4,000 off MSRP on SEs in the Tampa area. I might be looking to pick one up early next year. Hopefully they really pile on the discounts by then. Or I'll get a killer deal on a left over 2018.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Dealer in Virginia offering $7,000+ off? VW ramping up the incentives?

https://www.sheehyspringfieldvw.com/new-inventory/index.htm?search=&model=Tiguan&saveFacetState=true&lastFacetInteracted=inventory-listing1-facet-anchor-trim-4


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

wow! to many on sale to be bait and switch?........usually fine print say (one vehicle at this price).........nobody lovin' Tiquan in that area


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

most seem to be 4 motions also, one SEL without, over 7 grand mark down?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

mynewtiguan said:


> Dealer in Virginia offering $7,000+ off? VW ramping up the incentives?
> 
> https://www.sheehyspringfieldvw.com/new-inventory/index.htm?search=&model=Tiguan&saveFacetState=true&lastFacetInteracted=inventory-listing1-facet-anchor-trim-4


Read fine print: “must qualify for all incentives and rebates”.

I am assuming military, first responder, college grad etc...


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

"*Price plus tax, tags, VA processing fee of $699 and*freight." Isn't freight already included in MSRP? 

Sadly, I don't see too many Tiguans on the road in the DC MD VA area.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> Read fine print: “must qualify for all incentives and rebates”.
> 
> I am assuming military, first responder, college grad etc...


If you include every incentive that you know of, is your dealership selling cars at that discount?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

mynewtiguan said:


> If you include every incentive that you know of, is your dealership selling cars at that discount?


What car? SEL? They add freight (no clue what that is), who knows what else they add later so it’ll be hard to tell as we don’t add anything.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

autostrophic said:


> What car? SEL? They add freight (no clue what that is), who knows what else they add later so it’ll be hard to tell as we don’t add anything.


Pick one. They are ~ $7200 off both the S and SEL-P.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just picked up a Tiguan SE with the Pano option 
I paid 30,999 otd, (tax 9% , title, license 
This also included 2k of negitive equity on a trade in I had that I wanted to get rid of so figure around 28,999 without the trade in.) 
Also include the “extras”: monster mats, cargo liner, road side kit, cargo blocks.


----------



## Kperregaux (Feb 18, 2018)

*Which dealer*



NewJettaLease said:


> I managed to negotiate an SEL P 4motion for $36,175 + taxes/fees in the Boston area.


Which Boston dealer? Hopeful for similar deal


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

balesm01 said:


> Thank you, very helpful.


I ended up getting a 2018 SEL P 4motion in black for 36,750 + tax/fees in Hartford CT.


----------



## KeithPS (Feb 20, 2018)

We just bought our new Platinum Gray 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Mo and will be picking it up this coming Mon. Our price was $30,150 out the door with a cargo cover thrown in.
I was somewhat concerned about the pillar problem mentioned in the other posting and will ask the dealer about it when we go for our walk around intro. 
This is our first VW, we used to like the Volvo's till the Chinese took them over and their reliability tanked and the cost soared.
Hoping to learn a lot about these cars here.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

KeithPS said:


> We just bought our new Platinum Gray 2018 Tiguan SEL 4Mo and will be picking it up this coming Mon. Our price was $30,150 out the door with a cargo cover thrown in.
> I was somewhat concerned about the pillar problem mentioned in the other posting and will ask the dealer about it when we go for our walk around intro.
> This is our first VW, we used to like the Volvo's till the Chinese took them over and their reliability tanked and the cost soared.
> Hoping to learn a lot about these cars here.


Wow that is an amazing prize! taxes and fees included?

I believe that the cargo cover comes standard on the SEL P 4M.

Yes, I have the rattle started ta 750 miles...already filed with VW costumer care to have an open case.


----------



## KeithPS (Feb 20, 2018)

Nope, sorry my bad, $30150 + taxes and fees. It listed at $33,650 minus $3k for Prez day sale, minus another $500 for work group discount.
We don't have the Premium, which BTW is supposedly the only way to get a cover now according to the dealer. The accessory cover isn't due out till around April from the dealer for around $200. We got them to throw it in free and they'll notify us when it's available.


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Picked up a Blue SEL with monster mats and road side assistance kit for 30,195 plus tax and fees. Plus I traded in my 17 Tiguan Sport with 13k miles on it. They gave me 22k for that one so it was like 9k cash out the door.

No rear cover, bummer. Ordered one from Amazon for $90 and it works great.


----------



## ward30 (May 27, 2015)

Just picked up a 2018 SE with Cardinal Red Metallic, 18" upgraded Nizza wheels, Monster Mats for $25,730.


----------



## vwtig (Feb 19, 2018)

Proud owner of SEL Black/Black for $27940 + tax and fees in IL (a little less than $31k total).
Listed as $27940 with both incentives of military and fresh grad (which doesn't make sense to even have them both applied), held dealership to honor those and went home with that price (price also include $1500 when I finance with VW credit)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

goodtill said:


> Picked up a Blue SEL with monster mats and road side assistance kit for 30,195 plus tax and fees. *Plus I traded in my 17 Tiguan Sport with 13k miles on it*. They gave me 22k for that one so it was like 9k cash out the door.
> 
> No rear cover, bummer. Ordered one from Amazon for $90 and it works great.


Why'd you get rid of the Sport btw?


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Just a bit too small. Needed the extra room


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I just agreed to the numbers for an sel premium 4 motion r line in habanero orange with mats and homelink mirror as a replacement for my passat sel premium that they can't fix the a/c on which is going back under lemon law.

The bottom line is about 33750 out the door. No dealer prep, No delivery charges, No nothing on top. No deductions for depreciation on my passat.

Of course, being a lemon law/substitution of collateral thing, my deposit, interest, 1 yrs worth of payments, etc. all goes towards the tiguan.
I just have to stroke a check for the difference between my car and the tiggy. Which will be 5500 dollars.

Sold! I get my new ride in early may.

I can't wait!


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Canada, Ontario. Paid 1k over invoice (see unhaggle), no bull**** fees.


----------



## kactkm (Mar 26, 2018)

2018 tiguan sel 4motion, sales price $27990 (after vw partner program discount). is it a good price?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

kactkm said:


> 2018 tiguan sel 4motion, sales price $27990 (after vw partner program discount). is it a good price?


$5k off MSRP is pretty good to me... invoice is what 32k-ish?


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

DasCC said:


> $5k off MSRP is pretty good to me... invoice is what 32k-ish?


Not bad. I paid 27500 + tax.and tags after $500 vw friends/family certificate for a SE4motion with sunroof/fogs.


----------



## kactkm (Mar 26, 2018)

msrp listed as $33k-ish.


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

Finally going to check out what has been an impossible to find combo in my area. Moss Green met., black int, SEL Premium w/3rd row. USAA no haggle price for $33,700 + PA tax/fees. I only found 1 other in a 300 mile radius and they would only go 1K under sticker (the current 1K rebate).


----------



## gescob3 (Apr 1, 2017)

I just closed on a CPO SE FWD, for 23,300 before taxes with 2.99% 0 down. Unfortunatley with the new 6 year warranty the CPO only adds 1yr/12 months instead of the normal 2yrs. So i think my warranty is around 6.75yrs


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

Got a SE FWD (no sunroof) for $23,000. Total out the door with TTL was $25,500. Was going to try for an R-Line but logic took over and decided to be fiscally responsible. Man I'm getting old!


----------



## ArmouredFamilyBus (Jun 24, 2017)

Yesterday picked up a 2018 SE 2WD with Pano sunroof, first aid and roadside kit, matts and truck blocks in silver white for $23,601. (plus dealer fee $699, filing fee with state $99, and state tax). I used the sports car club of America $500 discount in there. VW of Athens. I find these threads really useful so thought I'd contribute. I haven't driven it as it's for my wife but she seems to like it. I'd guess next up is lots of window and sunroof tint/UV work.


----------



## 50stang (Mar 23, 2018)

I just picked up an '18 SE AWD in red at Volkswagen of Downtown Chicago for $24,933 + TTL & $175 dealer doc fee - ($29,370 MSRP). 
Great dealer to work with and beat everyone else I talked to by about $1250 on the same exact optioned vehicle.


----------



## nightkid21 (May 1, 2018)

Registered just to post to help others out!

Just got a 18 SE FWD for $22450 + title/taxes, MSRP was 27950. OTD ~25000. Got dealer discount of 5000 + 500 SCCA discount. Financed through VW credit. This is in NorCal.


----------



## DatacomGuy (Jun 2, 2006)

ArmouredFamilyBus said:


> Yesterday picked up a 2018 SE 2WD with Pano sunroof, first aid and roadside kit, matts and truck blocks in silver white for $23,601. (plus dealer fee $699, filing fee with state $99, and state tax). I used the sports car club of America $500 discount in there. VW of Athens. I find these threads really useful so thought I'd contribute. I haven't driven it as it's for my wife but she seems to like it. I'd guess next up is lots of window and sunroof tint/UV work.


I'm assuming this is VW Athens GA? 

What sales rep did you work with? I'm working with them and two others and really would like to get down to the 23K price point.


----------



## FromAudiToVWWithLove (May 8, 2018)

2018 Tiguan SEL Premium
Came with the blocks and the monster mats and all that jazz. 

We paid $33,500.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

I assume this was the FWD version? Not 4Motion?


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

I got a SEL 4 Motion w/pano for $28900 out the door (Taxes/Title/Etc) I think it was $26900 before taxes.
They tossed in the roadside kit and all weather mats (no trunk all-weather though).


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

HokieScott said:


> I got a SEL 4 Motion w/pano for $28900 out the door (Taxes/Title/Etc) I think it was $26900 before taxes.
> They tossed in the roadside kit and all weather mats (no trunk all-weather though).


That's a nice deal, did you have any incentive programs or just good negotiating skills?


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Sticker $29370.00
Tiguan SE with Monster Mats, cargo Net, Roadside Assistant Kit
$24999 + Tax out the door

This is pretty much a steal for me. The only options I miss from my previous car is Heated Steering Wheel, Remote Start and Auto Trunk. But...its not really needed.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

DanSan said:


> That's a nice deal, did you have any incentive programs or just good negotiating skills?


It was just the $1000 incentive they had going, plus knowing the GM at the dealership for years. 
I know it was a "great deal" when I was comparing prices at another dealers about an hour away in each direction and when I told them that was the price,
one said "Take that deal before we do and bring that car up here" and another said "When that deal falls through and goes up to a real price, call me back"


----------



## magilladke (Jan 29, 2018)

36400 SEL-P 4 motion ... at the time it was a nice price!


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

ward30 said:


> Just picked up a 2018 SE with Cardinal Red Metallic, 18" upgraded Nizza wheels, Monster Mats for $25,730.


First of all, are you my arch nemesis? Are you a fan of Cam Ward, #30 on the Carolina Hurricanes? I grew up in Raleigh and have my own opinions about Cam. If you're not a hockey fan, nevermind.

Moving on, which dealer did you pay $25,730 for an SE with upgraded wheels? Frisco? Did that number include tax & title or was that an "out the door" price before state fees.


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

Jesse3Names said:


> First of all, are you my arch nemesis? Are you a fan of Cam Ward, #30 on the Carolina Hurricanes? I grew up in Raleigh and have my own opinions about Cam. If you're not a hockey fan, nevermind.
> 
> Moving on, which dealer did you pay $25,730 for an SE with upgraded wheels? Frisco? Did that number include tax & title or was that an "out the door" price before state fees.


Here in Virginia back in March, I paid $28500~ with Taxes, title, tax for an SEL with Pano. It was $26900 before all that.


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

I just picked up mines last Thursday - May 31st. It's a SEL Premium FWD with the R Line Package. Negotiated price down to $34115 ($5000 off MSRP of $39115) in South Florida. Pretty great deal.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

*June 2018 Offers*

Our 2011 JSW TDI is scheduled to go back in 2 months and I’m in the market for an SEL-P for the wife. I don’t see any special offers on the VW website...does anyone here know of any for June 2018 would it be better to wait and see if they will have something coming up for July 4th?


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

martiansoldier said:


> Our 2011 JSW TDI is scheduled to go back in 2 months and I’m in the market for an SEL-P for the wife. I don’t see any special offers on the VW website...does anyone here know of any for June 2018 would it be better to wait and see if they will have something coming up for July 4th?


Current national offer is 1.9% APR for 60 month financing and expires July 9th 2018 so you are not likely to see any new offers until July 10th. We purchased our Tiguan in March when VW was running the $1,000 rebate. I haven't seen that offer since, but maybe they will bring it back soon. 

How is the SEL-P inventory in your area? Those can still be a little tricky to find so that may affect your desire to hold off.


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

2018 SE 4Motion TSI (with Panaromic Sunroof) for out the gate price $28,800.


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

Iljata said:


> We paid $29.2K out the door for a white SE in Virginia with 1.9%.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Around the same. Also in Virginia with 4Motion, and Panaromic Sunroof.


----------



## lafolk (Jun 1, 2018)

Project2501 said:


> I just picked up mines last Thursday - May 31st. It's a SEL Premium FWD with the R Line Package. Negotiated price down to $34115 ($5000 off MSRP of $39115) in South Florida. Pretty great deal.


Can you share which South Florida dealership?


----------



## Project2501 (May 17, 2018)

lafolk said:


> Can you share which South Florida dealership?


Rick Case Volkswagen in Weston, FL


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

mynewtiguan said:


> Current national offer is 1.9% APR for 60 month financing and expires July 9th 2018 so you are not likely to see any new offers until July 10th. We purchased our Tiguan in March when VW was running the $1,000 rebate. I haven't seen that offer since, but maybe they will bring it back soon.
> 
> How is the SEL-P inventory in your area? Those can still be a little tricky to find so that may affect your desire to hold off.


Yeah, I did see that $1000 rebate a few months back, but it was too early for us. I did find the 1.9% APR offer today, thanks.

Inventory had been steady for a few months with about 25-30 SEL-P models in the area of which at least 15 were the color combinations that we were okay with. However, over the past few weeks, it seems like inventory is slowly decreasing and not being replenished. I’m traveling until mid next week and hoped to start shopping around around the 20th. Will have to see what’s available at that time our further delay my purchase until inventory is reasonable again.


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

PG SEL-P 4MOTION with R-Line, No 3rd Row
MSRP $40,365
Paid $34,664

Thanks to all you guys for all the help in buying our latest VW

:beer:


----------



## 16vByron (Mar 19, 2002)

*Dealer*

gordogmc What Dealer did you find that price at?


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

16vByron said:


> gordogmc What Dealer did you find that price at?



https://www.sheehyspringfieldvw.com/


----------



## pheenomz4774 (Jun 14, 2018)

SEL (not premium) got down to $28,800 OTD with taxes, tag, title. Deal was fairly simple, I called them and said they get one shot to say yes (after shopping around all over Florida) with the price I wanted to pay. They called me back within 1 hour and said yes and had my car detailed and paperwork done 3 hours later. I didn't have to do a single thing at the dealer except sign my name and pickup the car!


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

pheenomz4774 said:


> SEL (not premium) got down to $28,800 OTD with taxes, tag, title. Deal was fairly simple, I called them and said they get one shot to say yes (after shopping around all over Florida) with the price I wanted to pay. They called me back within 1 hour and said yes and had my car detailed and paperwork done 3 hours later. I didn't have to do a single thing at the dealer except sign my name and pickup the car!


FWD? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

What was the MSRP?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

What do you guys think is a good price for an SE with sunroof package, no 3rd row, with AWD, MSRP of around $30,470?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pheenomz4774 (Jun 14, 2018)

amishra said:


> FWD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes FWD


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

pheenomz4774 said:


> Yes FWD


Oh okay. I got SE 4Motion w/ Pan roof, and 3rd row seating for OTG $28,500. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

16VSerenity said:


> What do you guys think is a good price for an SE with sunroof package, no 3rd row, with AWD, MSRP of around $30,470?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I got this exact trim with no dealer adds for $26,770 + TTLD 3 weeks ago.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*2018 Tiguan S 4Motion Price*

Paid $22,450. for a Base S 4Motion, no options except the mats, rear cargo blocks and the road emergency kit. Albuquerque NM


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

gordogmc said:


> https://www.sheehyspringfieldvw.com/


Can you pm me your reps info?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

Gtrain said:


> Can you pm me your reps info?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Passatsquared said:


> I just agreed to the numbers for an sel premium 4 motion r line in habanero orange with mats and homelink mirror as a replacement for my passat sel premium that they can't fix the a/c on which is going back under lemon law.
> 
> The bottom line is about 33750 out the door. No dealer prep, No delivery charges, No nothing on top. No deductions for depreciation on my passat.
> 
> ...




With delays and such, my new ride is due in around the 24th of this month.... finally.

For "my troubles" and waiting and extra 2.5 months, my contribution has been reduced to zero! The corrected price (approx) is 26500 plus tax or 28300 out the door. 

Now, if you take off the $500 from the first restitution I put as a down payment on my passat and 4 grand from the tdi buyback, I am only out 23800 for a loaded sel premium 4mo rline. Of which I will already have 16 months of payments made.

It has been a long hard fight to get to this point, but evidently worth the time and effort.


----------



## alexbeau10 (Jul 11, 2018)

I am looking at purchasing my first VW and new car and I am looking at the 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium 4 motion.

I am so confused by all the terms and what I should be looking for price wise as a fair deal in NJ. I have tried looking at truecar and it says that the car I am looking at for a great price is about 34K but after emailing the dealers and speaking to the internet sales people, I am getting prices around $36480 out the door which seems much higher than what others have said they have paid for an SEL Premium 4 motion.

Does that sound like a fair price for a 2018 SEL P 4 motion in NJ or do I need to argue for a better price closer to 34K out the door?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

alexbeau10 said:


> I am looking at purchasing my first VW and new car and I am looking at the 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium 4 motion.
> 
> I am so confused by all the terms and what I should be looking for price wise as a fair deal in NJ. I have tried looking at truecar and it says that the car I am looking at for a great price is about 34K but after emailing the dealers and speaking to the internet sales people, I am getting prices around $36480 out the door which seems much higher than what others have said they have paid for an SEL Premium 4 motion.
> 
> Does that sound like a fair price for a 2018 SEL P 4 motion in NJ or do I need to argue for a better price closer to 34K out the door?


Bear in mind that TrueCar pricing is pre-tax/registration and any doesn't include any dealer add-ons. That makes the dealer "out-the-door" price pretty close to the TrueCar estimate.


----------



## VWTiguan2018 (Jun 29, 2018)

Do you mind sharing what dealership it was? Best I got so far is 37900 OTD for SEL-P 4MO


----------



## VWTiguan2018 (Jun 29, 2018)

gordogmc said:


> PG SEL-P 4MOTION with R-Line, No 3rd Row
> MSRP $40,365
> Paid $34,664
> 
> ...


Is that price include tax, titles, etc?


----------



## hopelessnoob (Jul 13, 2018)

*SE 4motion with panoroof price*

Trying to get the SE 4motion with pano-roof OTD 26k. I live in Northern Virginia and thinking about going to Maryland bc their admin fee is capped at $300. Unlike VA, where I've seen $800 for a stupid fee. Trying to have maryland and va fight for my business. Wish me luck!


----------



## hopelessnoob (Jul 13, 2018)

jjvw said:


> "*Price plus tax, tags, VA processing fee of $699 and*freight." Isn't freight already included in MSRP?
> 
> Sadly, I don't see too many Tiguans on the road in the DC MD VA area.


yeah i'm trying to get one too. i rarely see them on the road (i live in nova). idk if that's a good thing or a bad thing. i don't want a car everyone has but also wondering if ppl don't get it for a particular reason?? how's yours so far?


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Regarding dealers in the DC/VA area: Read the price disclaimer and you will see there a lot of fees missing from the advertised prices and maybe many of the rebates that you may not qualify for.

Here's an example:

All prices exclude destination charges, government fees/taxes, finance charges, and dealer document processing charge of $799. A $395 transfer fee will be added to the price of all vehicles transferred from other locations. Prices also exclude any dealer added accessories and other fees. Internet prices may not be valid with promotional/specials APRs. Other vehicles may require financing with an outside lender. All financing is subject to approved credit. All customers must qualify for all rebates and incentives to qualify for the advertised price.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

VWTiguan2018 said:


> Is that price include tax, titles, etc?


I highly doubt that. Would be the best deal I have ever seen on a Tiguan. 

Some dealers here in Florida will discount $5,000 - $6,000 off sticker. Dealers in other markets may not be as willing, but that is what I would shoot for.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

hopelessnoob said:


> yeah i'm trying to get one too. i rarely see them on the road (i live in nova). idk if that's a good thing or a bad thing. i don't want a car everyone has but also wondering if ppl don't get it for a particular reason?? how's yours so far?


I'm loving it so far. Some quirks but nothing major that I can't live with. I'm slowly seeing more Tiguans on the road. I did originally want to get a Q5 but the pricing is outrageous. I think you get more for your buck with VW. I see too many Q5s on the road in this area so I'm glad I have a car that not everyone has.


----------



## hopelessnoob (Jul 13, 2018)

SE 4motion w/ pano roof $25k OTD (DMV area)


----------



## ssingh5229 (Jul 17, 2018)

*2018 tiguan sel 4 motion*

Hello, 

1. I'm interested into a new 2018 Tiguan SEL 4 motion no 3rd row. MSRP $34,000 Im getting the car for $28,000 out of the car with NY state taxes. Im going down to maryland to get the car. Exterior color -white interior- black. Is this a good deal? If anyone suggests any dealer in virgina,maryland NJ, NY, PA anywhere close by please let me know.

2.Fiancing delaers are giving 4.9% financing saying its internet pricing your not eligible for the 1.9%. Anyone else had a issue with financing? FYI- im putting down $12,000.

3. My other question can the start/stop engine feature feature be turned off permanently?

Thank You Everyone!


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

ssingh5229 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1. I'm interested into a new 2018 Tiguan SEL 4 motion no 3rd row. MSRP $34,000 Im getting the car for $28,000 out of the car with NY state taxes. Im going down to maryland to get the car. Exterior color -white interior- black. Is this a good deal? If anyone suggests any dealer in virgina,maryland NJ, NY, PA anywhere close by please let me know.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, that's a good deal.

2. Sometimes dealers won't honor the financing incentive if they're taking more off the price than usual. Why don't you join a credit union and bring your own financing? That's what we did with my wife's. Credit union was offering 2.5% then the dealer actually beat it.

3. Yes, it can be permanently disabled with VCDS. You have to buy it (I think $300ish these days) or find someone who has it. It connects a laptop with the software to your car via the OBD2 port under the dash.


Sometimes dealers offer a price then you get there and there's an extra special dealer fee on top of it. I would confirm the out-the-door price before making the trip. Tell them you're bringing your own financing. See if they budge on APR.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ssingh5229 (Jul 17, 2018)

KurtCav said:


> 1. Yes, that's a good deal.
> 
> 2. Sometimes dealers won't honor the financing incentive if they're taking more off the price than usual. Why don't you join a credit union and bring your own financing? That's what we did with my wife's. Credit union was offering 2.5% then the dealer actually beat it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Yes I'm looking into getting a loan from a credit union. American Airline credit union offers 2%.


----------



## VWTiguan2018 (Jun 29, 2018)

ssingh5229 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1. I'm interested into a new 2018 Tiguan SEL 4 motion no 3rd row. MSRP $34,000 Im getting the car for $28,000 out of the car with NY state taxes. Im going down to maryland to get the car. Exterior color -white interior- black. Is this a good deal? If anyone suggests any dealer in virgina,maryland NJ, NY, PA anywhere close by please let me know.
> 
> ...


1. Looks pretty good deal
2. Go with 4.9% and get the discount/rebate then payoff with your other loan you said you have. Unfortunately I couldn't find 2.0% like you did so I'm giving up on financing discount.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VWTiguan2018 said:


> 1. Looks pretty good deal
> 2. Go with 4.9% and get the discount/rebate then payoff with your other loan you said you have. Unfortunately I couldn't find 2.0% like you did so I'm giving up on financing discount.


http://www.vw.com/special-offers/type/APR/

It's a national offer until July 31, 2018

2018 Tiguan models are available with financing as low as 1.9% APR* for 60 months. For highly qualified customers who finance through Volkswagen Credit.

*1.9% APR, no down payment required, available on new, unused 2018 Tiguan models financed by Volkswagen Credit through participating dealers only. Example: For 1.9% APR, monthly payment for every $1,000 you finance for 60 months is $17.48. Not all customers will qualify for credit approval or advertised APR. Offer ends July 31, 2018. Offer not valid in Puerto Rico. See your local, participating Volkswagen dealer for details or, for general product information, call 1-800-Drive-VW. ©2018 Volkswagen of America, Inc.


----------



## VWTiguan2018 (Jun 29, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> http://www.vw.com/special-offers/type/APR/
> 
> It's a national offer until July 31, 2018
> 
> ...


Yes. Special financing is available. It's just that MD,VA area's internet pricing is based on standard financing through vw credit @ 4.9%.
I spoke with the dealer about it, they said if I wanted to go with special financing @ 1.9% I'll lose finance cash bonus of about $1000 or more. 
So if the OP can get 2% loan elsewhere, it's better to go with 4.9% through vw credit, get the finance bonus, then pay off with the 2% loan.


----------



## ssingh5229 (Jul 17, 2018)

VWTiguan2018 said:


> Yes. Special financing is available. It's just that MD,VA area's internet pricing is based on standard financing through vw credit @ 4.9%.
> I spoke with the dealer about it, they said if I wanted to go with special financing @ 1.9% I'll lose finance cash bonus of about $1000 or more.
> So if the OP can get 2% loan elsewhere, it's better to go with 4.9% through vw credit, get the finance bonus, then pay off with the 2% loan.



Yep, That's what the dealer said exactly.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> http://www.vw.com/special-offers/type/APR/
> 
> It's a national offer until July 31, 2018
> 
> ...


We picked up our SEL-P end of last month, when they had the same 1.9% APR offer and I stumbled upon the Consumers Credit Union “AS LOW AS” 1.74% APR offer the day before we picked up the vehicle. Offer is available to residents of all states but there are certain requirements (read information) that must be met within 60 days of opening the loan account to lower your APR to 1.74%.

Customer service has been great so far. I did everything over their website and the phone. I’m at 1.99% APR based on the requirements I’ve met so far and once my direct deposit from work goes through on my next paycheck, they will adjust to the advertised 1.74%.

Note that they may try to sell you an extended warranty and payment protection, both of which you can decline.

Also, when we arrived at the dealership, I let them know that I may not finance through VW credit and at first they said they may not be able to give me the deal we had agreed. Then they looked at some numbers with the manager and agreed.


----------



## VWTiguan2018 (Jun 29, 2018)

ssingh5229 said:


> Yep, That's what the dealer said exactly.


Between, how the hell did you get that OTD price? Did you qualify for the programs they offer? (recent grad, military etc)


----------



## ssingh5229 (Jul 17, 2018)

VWTiguan2018 said:


> Between, how the hell did you get that OTD price? Did you qualify for the programs they offer? (recent grad, military etc)


Nope didn't qualify for those rebates.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

ssingh5229 said:


> Nope didn't qualify for those rebates.


Is the $28000 an "out-the-door" price or do you still have to pay tax, title, dealer fees on top of that.

If it truly is "out-the-door" then that is definitely the price to beat on this forum for an SEL with AWD.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## VWTiguan2018 (Jun 29, 2018)

KurtCav said:


> Is the $28000 an "out-the-door" price or do you still have to pay tax, title, dealer fees on top of that.
> 
> If it truly is "out-the-door" then that is definitely the price to beat on this forum for an SEL with AWD.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I'd def check with dealer again to make sure it is truly an OTD price. That price seems too good to be true.


----------



## hopelessnoob (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm in Northern Virginia, very close to Maryland. Was going to buy at MD but VA matched the OTD price and saved me the drive. I have high 700s credit score and still had to go with their 4.9% financing bc they "gave me such a big discount". I put down a lot so the interest they make off of me is minimal. sticker price was $31k, OTD $25k for SE 4motion with pano roof


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

*What's a good price on SEL Premium With the R package?*

I've seen so many different posts with numbers and I'm about to go in tomorrow to take a look at one. Sticker is 40,680.00. I got a price of 36,694.00 that includes document fees (398.00). Is this price any good?


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

JODZ said:


> I've seen so many different posts with numbers and I'm about to go in tomorrow to take a look at one. Sticker is 40,680.00. I got a price of 36,694.00 that includes document fees (398.00). Is this price any good?


$4k off of MSRP sounds good. Just make sure they don't include anything to make that back like dealer prep fees or any other fees besides the doc fees.


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi Everyone - first post here and potential first time VW owner. Any input on the below deal?

Ohio
1.9% through VW
SEL 4MOTION with third row seat
No other add-ons

Sticker of $33,640
Negotiated to $29,800

Add $250 doc fee and tax

Have to pull the trigger first thing in the AM tomorrow to lock in the 1.9% before the VW special ends.

Good deal?


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

aug0211 said:


> Hi Everyone - first post here and potential first time VW owner. Any input on the below deal?
> 
> Ohio
> 1.9% through VW
> ...


Doesn’t sound bad to me unless others in your area paid much less. I just purchased mine over the weekend to get the 1.9% and $1000 incentive. Here’s mine so you can compare (SoCal):

MSRP-34,160
Sale Price-30,510 (includes 1,000) @ 1.9%
SEL 4Motion with 3rd row and other accessories (rubber mats, cargo blocks, road side kit)

Also, the dealer I bought it from charges $395 for film guard around the door trims and door handles. That was already included in sales price and they wouldn’t budge on it, so I felt ok since this was the lowest price I could find it considering that.


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

That’s helpful, thank you! Seems like I have a very solid deal then, at 11.4% off sticker.

Now, the only problem is the dealer absolutely sucks. Lol. Still no confirmation from them if they can even get the vehicle (it’s coming from 3.5 hours away - and its 12:30 PM here).



L-Tig said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone - first post here and potential first time VW owner. Any input on the below deal?
> ...


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

yeah, about ten% off sticker is fairly standard these days.

fifteen is even better.


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

My deal (above) fell through. That dealer sucks - I highly caution against Hatfield VW in Ohio. Zero communication - after 50 emails and hours on the phone working on the deal, we got to an agreement late Monday night with a plan to sign on Tuesday before the end of the month and 1.9% deals.

When Tuesday came around, it was crickets. Nothing. No deal, and now I've lost the 1.9%.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow! Sorry it didn’t work out for you. I had two other backup offers because I was afraid of this. Pretty much negotiated over email and phone like you, and the dealer wasn’t that close so I didn’t want to get there without a deal. 

Maybe they’ll bring back a better incentive next month.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

aug0211 said:


> My deal (above) fell through. That dealer sucks - I highly caution against Hatfield VW in Ohio. Zero communication - after 50 emails and hours on the phone working on the deal, we got to an agreement late Monday night with a plan to sign on Tuesday before the end of the month and 1.9% deals.
> 
> When Tuesday came around, it was crickets. Nothing. No deal, and now I've lost the 1.9%.


This is why I don't do dealer locates. They probably couldn't get the car from the other dealer or the other dealer already sold it. 

Search online (easy to do at vw.com) and find the dealer that has the exact car you want and deal direct.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

aug0211 said:


> My deal (above) fell through. That dealer sucks - I highly caution against Hatfield VW in Ohio. Zero communication - after 50 emails and hours on the phone working on the deal, we got to an agreement late Monday night with a plan to sign on Tuesday before the end of the month and 1.9% deals.
> 
> When Tuesday came around, it was crickets. Nothing. No deal, and now I've lost the 1.9%.


Unsure of when you began negotiations but if it was one day before the end of the month, that's too late. If the car you want is not in stock that's just too late and even it was you would be in a line waiting for the finance office to compete your paperwork for hours. This is a horrible experience for you and the dealership.

A note to all: Programs/incentives/rebates are good from the beginning of the month not the last day.


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Unsure of when you began negotiations but if it was one day before the end of the month, that's too late. If the car you want is not in stock that's just too late and even it was you would be in a line waiting for the finance office to compete your paperwork for hours. This is a horrible experience for you and the dealership.
> 
> A note to all: Programs/incentives/rebates are good from the beginning of the month not the last day.


Fingers crossed! My challenge was that there is only 1 vehicle around my area (within 350 miles) that seems to tick all the boxes (yes, we're picky). So we didn't want to start a "bidding war" amongst the local dealers to get the vehicle from the transferring dealer - and of course couldn't contact the transferring dealer directly, because once they knew they had a serious buyer, they wouldn't release the vehicle to our local dealer. Fun setup!

Fingers crossed for more good rates to pop up - also really interested to see how VW handles 2018 inventory (which is still coming in, a local dealer has another truckload coming August 10, he tells me)... what will they do with all these 18s on the lots when the 19s start rolling out next month?


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

aug0211 said:


> Fingers crossed! My challenge was that there is only 1 vehicle around my area (within 350 miles) that seems to tick all the boxes (yes, we're picky). So we didn't want to start a "bidding war" amongst the local dealers to get the vehicle from the transferring dealer - and of course couldn't contact the transferring dealer directly, because once they knew they had a serious buyer, they wouldn't release the vehicle to our local dealer. Fun setup!
> 
> Fingers crossed for more good rates to pop up - also really interested to see how VW handles 2018 inventory (which is still coming in, a local dealer has another truckload coming August 10, he tells me)... what will they do with all these 18s on the lots when the 19s start rolling out next month?


I hope you get what you want and are happy with the results.

Keep in mind that the 2019 Tiguan order guide isn't posted yet so not sure that the 2019 will be arriving next month. Also one truckload is about ten cars so depending on the dealers location that's a few days inventory.

*Also if this keeps up* I don't think "_all these 18s on the lots_" will be an issue.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Picked up an SEL-P in the Houston area end of June, before the $1,000 credit for financing with VW went into effect.

MSRP: $37,150
OEM Options: None
Agreed price: $33,070
Dealer options: VIN etching on all windows, included in agreed price and mandatory dealer add on
Documentary fee: $150
Dealer’s Inventory tax: $70
OTD: $35,550

There were 2 dealers in the area that had identical vehicles, but the one closer to me informed me that they were using the vehicle as a demo vehicle and it had a few thousand miles on it. They also quoted about $600 higher than the dealer I purchased from. Had to drive 65 miles to pick up the vehicle, but the savings were certainly worth the trip. Also managed to get 1.74% APR financing from a credit union.

As far as OEM options, I did not want anything but the homelink mirror. All other dealers in the area had at least $650 worth of added options and were quoting about $3000 - $3500 off MSRP. I ended up purchasing an OEM homelink mirror from a fellow member on eBay and on the SEL-P it was a breeze to install.


----------



## 89alpinem3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello All,
Just bought my wife her new Tiguan. We were very specific on what we wanted:
Red
SEL-P
R-line
3rd row

Took a bunch of searching but finally found one in Alabama, we live in AZ, and finshed the deal on it yesterday.
$39,115 MSRP
$36,500 OTD without shipping, cash deal.

I have only ever had BMWs, and this is replacing our 2008 msport X3.
She'll join our 
16' 328i track package
89' M3 
75' 2002


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> Unsure of when you began negotiations but if it was one day before the end of the month, that's too late. If the car you want is not in stock that's just too late and even it was you would be in a line waiting for the finance office to compete your paperwork for hours. This is a horrible experience for you and the dealership.
> 
> A note to all: Programs/incentives/rebates are good from the beginning of the month not the last day.


No, we started over a week in advance. They located the vehicle 1 week before the deadline after they tried to pull a bait and switch on us (their online inventory showed the vehicle we wanted - got a baby sitter and went out to test drive - emailed all information and photos of license/insurance ahead of time to be sure it was quick). They confirmed they had the vehicle ready to go for us in VIP parking.

Show up, turns out the vehicle is gone and they had a different vehicle for us to drive. LMAO. Horrible dealer.

Luckily, incentives are there again this month, so we get another shot (with a different dealer).

Also still can't decide whether to wait on a 19 or not...


----------



## Grey-tiguan (Aug 13, 2018)

2018 Tiguan SE 4motion with 3rd row seating + mat's, first aid kit, etc... 26,500 OTD no other fees. Maryland sales Tax 6%.


----------



## Kevil7 (Aug 2, 2018)

2018 Tiguan SE, pano, weather mats and first aid kit
$25,400 plus tax and license in Los Angeles.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

2018 SE in Habanero orange with pano sunroof, all weather mats, cargo liner with 3rd row covers and cargo blocks, cargo net, cargo security cover, roadside assistance kit $25,200 + TTL in NE Florida 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## austerlitz (Aug 15, 2018)

Bought from Ourisman VW in Waldorf, absolutely fantastic experience over there. Great people.

OTD was $27,300 for Tiguan SE 4motion with Pano roof and third row, and mats and roadside kit thrown in. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## slee87 (Aug 16, 2018)

Close to purchasing a Tiguan SE FWD this weekend. Have a quote for $24,400 OTD in MD. Does that sound good, or too good to be true? I've confirmed the price is all inclusive multiple times.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Got mine from King VW in MD. Pure white SEL with Pano roof, 3rd row, remote start, CarGo mat system for the trunk, Monster mats, roadside kit. MSRP was just north of 34k, negotiated to 26.5k, plus tax. The car had just arrived that day. Took advantage of the $1000 cash rebate as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skz_ (Aug 20, 2018)

Just joined the VW family with a Tiguan SE FWD for $23.8k inclusive of all taxes and fees after a tax break for a trade in! DC metro area.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Just got an SEL Premium AWD R Line in moss green, sticker 41,125 for 34,640 with the partner discount. Added GAP and Premium road hazard with wheel rash protection for much lower than initially offered.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Ours is for sale. Owned it since February, new off the lot, were looking for 20k. The Dave Ramsey kick has us changing up our debt reduction plan so were selling the car and planning for our first kid! 2018 Hab. orange 4mo with 7,800miles of highway miles between Kennewick and Spokane. Off the lot we paid $25,799.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

islandboy27 said:


> Got mine from King VW in MD. Pure white SEL with Pano roof, 3rd row, remote start, CarGo mat system for the trunk, Monster mats, roadside kit. MSRP was just north of 34k, negotiated to 26.5k, plus tax. The car had just arrived that day. Took advantage of the $1000 cash rebate as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is basically the deal I'm looking for. SEL 4Motion in the 26.5-27 range OTD. Makes me feel less crazy knowing you got it for that price.


----------



## sciroccs (Aug 10, 2010)

Greetings,

Been away from the VW brand for a while and looking to purchase a 2018 Tiguan SE 4motion with pano roof, V-tex, 8" touchscreen, 17" alloys, 3rd row. Been dealing with King VW in MD and can't get anywhere near the deals you guys are getting. Im getting OTD pricing of $27,055 with 4.9% VW financing, which is still a better deal than what I could possibly get in PA, but wow, some of you are getting $1500-2k OTD less in the MD area as far as I can see. Dealer wont budge, kept on going on about how much Im saving vs PA, which I understand, but I told them that is irrelevent as I'm willing to travel to get the best deal. Sales manager basically said that anyone on the forum (I didn't mention the forum name) quoting those prices must be lying!! What gives?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

sciroccs said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Been away from the VW brand for a while and looking to purchase a 2018 Tiguan SE 4motion with pano roof, V-tex, 8" touchscreen, 17" alloys, 3rd row. Been dealing with King VW in MD and can't get anywhere near the deals you guys are getting. Im getting OTD pricing of $27,055 with 4.9% VW financing, which is still a better deal than what I could possibly get in PA, but wow, some of you are getting $1500-2k OTD less in the MD area as far as I can see. Dealer wont budge, kept on going on about how much Im saving vs PA, which I understand, but I told them that is irrelevent as I'm willing to travel to get the best deal. Sales manager basically said that anyone on the forum (I didn't mention the forum name) quoting those prices must be lying!! What gives?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


If the dealer won't budge go to another... unless you've let them know that they have the "exact" car you want and then why should they budge, you don't have a choice. Best to go in with something else in mind that you know they don't have and then get them to sell you on the car you really want, but you've told them you're not interested in... mean time, if King won't budge, go somewhere else, just stay away from Ourisman, never had a dealer lie to me more to try and get me in the door.


----------



## sciroccs (Aug 10, 2010)

Zabes64 said:


> If the dealer won't budge go to another... unless you've let them know that they have the "exact" car you want and then why should they budge, you don't have a choice. Best to go in with something else in mind that you know they don't have and then get them to sell you on the car you really want, but you've told them you're not interested in... mean time, if King won't budge, go somewhere else, just stay away from Ourisman, never had a dealer lie to me more to try and get me in the door.


Thanks Zabes64. Ourisman has been blowing up my email. The vehicle is for my wife and she is pretty pissed how everything went down with King. Think we're gonna regroup, wait a bit, then try again in a couple weeks. In the mean time, I hope my wife's Fiat 500L doesn't crap it's own transmission:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

We bought from Lindsay in VA, see if they have anything you like and PM me. 

Ourisman was a joke, lied to me about pricing while they were getting the car in, agreed on a price, then when the car came in they wanted 3k more. Had the same crap issues with their Jeep dealership.

Lindsay has been very honest with me, no jerking around and got a great price for an sel-p R line


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Having trouble getting any dealer to budge off of 30500ish for the SEL 4M. Really thought I’d be at least able to get them down to 29. Is it unrealistic to think they will come back at me and offer me 29? Are they going to be more aggressive with deals at the end of the month next week?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

castlecraver said:


> Having trouble getting any dealer to budge off of 30500ish for the SEL 4M. Really thought I’d be at least able to get them down to 29. Is it unrealistic to think they will come back at me and offer me 29? Are they going to be more aggressive with deals at the end of the month next week?


Getting one for $29K may be tough. I think $30.5K for that trim is a pretty good deal.
Or you can wait until they start making room for the 2019 models and hope for a better offer.


----------



## jerry_hollywood (Sep 25, 2018)

I live in NY and bought my Tiggy in August 2018. I was able to scoop her up for 24.9k before taxes. She's a SE 4-motion with no added options. I haven't seen her dip that low again (usually hovers around 27k). I'm wondering if it was a glitch on TrueCar .

edit: I should mention I bought her outright.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Just agreed to a purchase price of 29.5 + tax on an SEL 4M outside of Philadelphia. Comes with monster mats, trunk liner, cargo blocks and cargo cover.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

sciroccs said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Been away from the VW brand for a while and looking to purchase a 2018 Tiguan SE 4motion with pano roof, V-tex, 8" touchscreen, 17" alloys, 3rd row. Been dealing with King VW in MD and can't get anywhere near the deals you guys are getting. Im getting OTD pricing of $27,055 with 4.9% VW financing, which is still a better deal than what I could possibly get in PA, but wow, some of you are getting $1500-2k OTD less in the MD area as far as I can see. Dealer wont budge, kept on going on about how much Im saving vs PA, which I understand, but I told them that is irrelevent as I'm willing to travel to get the best deal. Sales manager basically said that anyone on the forum (I didn't mention the forum name) quoting those prices must be lying!! What gives?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


I don't know where you are in PA, but try York. I'm from FL and searched all up and down the east side of the county for a SEL P 4motion white exterior black interior back in Oct/Nov 2017. King had a good deal, also talked to Ourisman and almost had a deal with another PA dealer, who just happened to get a deposit on the car I wanted the night before I said sold (a TN dealer did the same, car on the website "was sold Saturday night" before I called on Monday!) but York had a better deal and no haggling and best price and accessories and really the easiest purchase ever. I think I contacted them, and about a week later I was on a plane up to York, got it and drove 900 miles home. Would definitely


----------



## sciroccs (Aug 10, 2010)

*Another King VW in MD Recommendation*



JenSnyder1083 said:


> I don't know where you are in PA, but try York. I'm from FL and searched all up and down the east side of the county for a SEL P 4motion white exterior black interior back in Oct/Nov 2017. King had a good deal, also talked to Ourisman and almost had a deal with another PA dealer, who just happened to get a deposit on the car I wanted the night before I said sold (a TN dealer did the same, car on the website "was sold Saturday night" before I called on Monday!) but York had a better deal and no haggling and best price and accessories and really the easiest purchase ever. I think I contacted them, and about a week later I was on a plane up to York, got it and drove 900 miles home. Would definitely


Thanks for the info JenSnyder1083. I closed a deal last week of a 2018 Tiguan SE with 3rd Row, Pano Roof, White Silver, Black V-Tex, and 17" Tulsa rims. OTD $27,130 No one in PA or Jersey would touch that price and even went as far to say that my requested OTD price was "unrealistic by several thousand dollars"!! The folks at King VW in MD were great and definitely made it worth my while for the crappy drive through torrential rain last week. I wll add though, that the advertised internet price on my vehicle was $23,580. That price includes all available VW discounts (New Grad, First Responder, Military) which I didn't qualify, and does not include the $995 freight charge. My vehicle also came with the roadside assistance package, the rubber mats, rear trunk cover, and cargo liner. For some odd reason, all the Tiguans I looked at in PA did not have these packages included. Regardless, I stll feel that I got a decent deal.


----------



## formddesign (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi All. New to the VW family and thought I would share my info as I found this thread very helpful as I was doing my vehicle search. 

Picked up (or delivered rather) a 2018 SE FWD no Pano with Pure White exterior, Storm Gray interior, and Tulsa wheels for $25,720 OTD in Louisville KY. Might not be the lowest out there but they beat the other quotes I was getting on our preferred color combos by about 1K. No recent grad or first responder discount but I did use an SCCA membership for the $500 Partner promotion. 4.9% VW financing but doing a refi this week with my credit union.


----------



## Pearlex86 (Sep 28, 2018)

Just took delivery of a 2018 Tiguan sel-p r-line 40,680 sticker, out the doors for 36650 that’s inlcluding reg,transfers,full %6 tax no other goods from dealer as warranty will be void🤗


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Is this with the $1000 additional financing incentive at 4.9%? And what are the dealer doc fees where you are?


----------



## Pearlex86 (Sep 28, 2018)

I have the 4.9 financing if I got the incentive it was rolled into the magic number that they showed us at the beginning of deal. All said we wanted white with black interior not that white stuff 😖 wife’s Jeans woulda ruined it! And third row with prem and r-line + 3rd row so pretty much all you can get minus a paint upcharge. Fees were 400 for transfers and 700 doc fee which I complained and will be getting a small refund for using my current tags. They offered a 750 discount for current Vw ownership.


----------



## 969mike (Oct 12, 2018)

Just bought my first VW since I was kid driving my 73 Super Beetle. We got an SE with an msrp of $29100: dealer -$4000 VW rebate -$1000 1.9% for 60 mo.


----------



## Cj2132 (Oct 15, 2018)

Scored an SE 4motion with pano (no 3rd row) with MSRP of $30,515 for $22,484. $25,300 out the door in Virginia. Salesman told me they were losing over $4000 on the sale (not sure how true that is). Definitely model year-end deals to be had.


----------



## Va94corrado (Jun 28, 2002)

Just bought a 2018 SEL Premium R-line msrp a little over 40k and got it out the door at 35k flat after taxes and title and everything. about 33 before taxes and fees i figure. Had to do the 4.9% to get the price but will refinance.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Just wanted to add my data point to the list as I finally got a Tiguan last night!

2018 SEL 4Motion
Included options:
Orange paint
Rubber mats
Privacy trunk cover
Cargo blocks
VW Care (2 yr/20k)

$31k after the current rebate with 1.9% financing

Little over 3k off MSRP

From my research it seems about average price, though you could do better especially depending on the part of the country you’re in (like DC). This was in NY. It’s probably best to wait for the 2019 to arrive to get a better deal on 2018, but then you can’t be picky about the color and I really love that orange!


----------



## tomace660 (Oct 23, 2018)

*Wife's Tiggy*

The Wife wants a tiggy- we're in talks right now for SE 4M with sunroof, 3rd row, mats, VW care 2 yr/20k black/black right now we're looking at $27,550 in CT. I think I squeeze them down a bit more, they have to find it because our area is out of a lot of the SE/4M with 3rd. row- seems like they have a few in NY. 

First time with VW in a while, how's that pricing sound given the 19's are on their way.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

My 2018 Passat R Line got totaled a few weeks ago after a drunk driver slammed into the back of it while my wife was at a stop light. She's been wanting an suv for awhile so we went to the dealer and got a Tiguan SEL.
Paid just over $27k before tax, title, etc.
They were the only dealer in our area to have the dark green moss which is what we wanted/got. They had 2 sels and 1 se.
It came with the typical add ons like monster mats.


----------



## CorduroyBoy (Oct 25, 2018)

*New Tiguan Price*

Hey folks,

New to the forums and first time VW buyer here. I have a couple offers for an '18 SE 4Motion w/ 3rd row and pano roof. Quoted at ~27.5K and 28K (pre-tax and fees) at two different dealerships before any negotiation. After reading through this forum and looking around, this sounds like a pretty fair deal. Curious if anyone has been offered a better deal recently. I'm located in the PNW. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## schwimmair (Sep 21, 2018)

*Atlanta Area*

Proud owner of a 2018 Tiguan SE!

Sticker price was $28,130.00 which includes destination charge, privacy cover, luggage net and roadside assistance kit.

Agreed purchase price of $24,135,00 (-$3995), Price includes 10K, 20K VW Care,Monster Mats and a teddy bear for my daughter.

If your in the Atlanta area I highly recommend Jim Ellis Volkswagen Atlanta and big thanks to u/jplyman over on Jetta VII for the recommendation!

Nalley VW in Alpharetta was MEGA high pressure and I refuse to pay for paint and protection and other gimmicks that Autonation forces on you. 

I worked with Brian Bolton who u/jplyman recommended and had a positive no-pressure experience. Carl (sorry can't remember his last name) in finance was also no-pressure. I also worked with Brian O (sorry can't remember his last name but he is from Indiana) and had a positive no-pressure experience as well.

Couple tips to help you, don't go on a Saturday, finance was really backed up and don't take your 4 year old with you (rookie mistake on our part haha).

One more thing that stood out was I had a defect with a 3rd row seat pull and instead of just popping it back in they offered without me even asking to order the part and fix it the right way. This will require a new seat or a extensive upholstery fix. I was really impressed by that.


----------



## Schlanseay2810 (Dec 2, 2010)

2018 SE 4Motion for $27,450.

Pano, remote start, homelink.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

About to purchase a 2018 SEL Premium w / 3rd row for $5k off MSRP.

Thanks.


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

Just purchased a 2019 Tiguan SE 4 Motion for $25,300 out the door. Tax, title, and license included. Panoramic roof, cargo cover, cargo net, 2 sets of floor mats, Tiguan branded rubber mats, along with the stock carpet ones, and worked in an automatic starter. Only one key has the remote start button, but have two regular key fobs for a total of 3 keys. Bought at Fox Valley Volkswagen in Illinois. I feel I got a good deal, the wife loves it and so does our 7 month old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colliece0809 (May 1, 2018)

*Recommend Frema Volkswagen in NC*

I purchased my Great Falls Green GTI back in May, and I just brought home a 2018 Tiguan SE for $22,000, total was $23,318 out the door with tax, tag, and dealer fee. It is used (original window sticker was provided $27,930 MSRP, so almost $6,000 off sticker) , but only has 1,120 miles, and is a CPO, so it has an extra year/12,000 mile warranty added. I probably could have gotten it a little lower (original asking price was $24,400), but I have bought 2 previous new cars from them and they have given me awesome deals. My 2017 CX-5 Grand Touring was $26,915 out the door, and my 2018 GTI SE was $27,650 out the door.


----------



## cp678 (Jul 5, 2014)

'19 SEL P R-LINE, 3rd Row [low inventory in my area forced me to get a 3rd row]

Cost showed $40,881, sticker was $41,860. I walked out $35.9k @ 2.9%. 

No GAP, adtl. warranty, or VW Care
Tint and clear bra included, free.

I feel like I did ok


----------



## Northernont2019 (Feb 3, 2019)

*Canadian Highline Tiguan Price?*

Hi,

Just curious if anyone out there in Canada has bought the top model Highline and if so what did you pay?


----------



## 14thVW (Jul 13, 2018)

*Fair Price on 2019 Tiguan*

Thought I'd start a new thread instead of the Fair Price for 2018......
Picking up a SEL-P for $5500 off list plus $500 off for Partner Program (SCCA) and $1500 off for VW Loyalty due to VW repurchasing my leaky '18 Alltrack.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

I live in Portland, OR. I have seen website pricing anywhere from $5000-> $6000 off for some vehicles. The R-Line SEL-P are scarce though, so I'm not sure I could get that pricing. Anyone have a preferred sales contact in Portland, OR. I am considering the Tiguan after a long VW hiatus. I had a a 2001.5 Passat but it was purchased when I lived in AZ.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

not_too_shabyy said:


> I live in Portland, OR. I have seen website pricing anywhere from $5000-> $6000 off for some vehicles. The R-Line SEL-P are scarce though, so I'm not sure I could get that pricing. Anyone have a preferred sales contact in Portland, OR. I am considering the Tiguan after a long VW hiatus. I had a a 2001.5 Passat but it was purchased when I lived in AZ.


Talk to Chris Todd at Dick Hannah VW in Portland. Tell him Jim Kaufman sent you. I bought an SEL-P R line at $4500 off sticker from him. They'll give you that whole rare BS. They're only rare because the dealer doesn't order many of them.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

About $4500 off on SE's here in Denver at Tynan's VW. Easy to deal with as this my 3rd VW from them.
I found out that some dealer's such as Strong VW in UT falsely advertised $6-7K off list.


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

*$5K off + 1.99% 60 mon on a SEL*

this is Seattle area.
Came from BMW and Mercedes, so far loved the car and its VALUE!


----------



## CaliKlines (May 1, 2019)

*Southern CA/Orange County 2019 Tiguan*

2019 SEL Premium R-Line 4Motion Platinum Gray with Homelink Rearview Mirror option, VW Care Mini-Service Contract (2 service visits), Monster Mats, Trunk liner with CarGo Blocks, Roadside Assistance Kit - $40,875 Sticker
+Base Carrier Bars ($365)
+Muddy Buddy Floor liners ($190)
+Muddy Buddy rear hatch liner ($110)
+installation of DrawTite trailer hitch (~$600)
+dealer installed 3M tape in door handle, door edges, and back bumper ($399)
+dealer installed Shadowmark Theft Deterrent (?) ($399)

Paid $37,000 + license, registration, and sales tax


----------



## Mikey RRRs (Jun 8, 2017)

The mark up on there cars is so crazy Hence they have these big discounts. I purchased my 2018 Tiguan SEL 4 motion R Line for 37k and some change. The sticker was 41k. I went to sell it after I realized it was still too small for me and my family and they offered me 26k lol. We are talking about a month later and it only had 600 miles on it. The residual is very low. That’s why lease prices are high too. Just nuts. Get them lower.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

$4K(US) off MSRP seems to be about the average (and about what I got).


----------



## mastermoe (Mar 14, 2019)

Northernont2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just curious if anyone out there in Canada has bought the top model Highline and if so what did you pay?


Hi Northernont2019 , I am in Montreal and just got a 2019 Highline with 3rd row (no R-Line and no Driver Assistance); paid $40,706 +tx. When shopping. most other dealerships quoted me between $41,175 and $41,300. 

What price offers are you getting?


----------



## volvohutter (Jul 24, 2012)

mastermoe said:


> Hi Northernont2019 , I am in Montreal and just got a 2019 Highline with 3rd row (no R-Line and no Driver Assistance); paid $40,706 +tx. When shopping. most other dealerships quoted me between $41,175 and $41,300.
> 
> What price offers are you getting?


What was msrp?


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

islandboy27 said:


> Got mine from King VW in MD. Pure white SEL with Pano roof, 3rd row, remote start, CarGo mat system for the trunk, Monster mats, roadside kit. MSRP was just north of 34k, negotiated to 26.5k, plus tax. The car had just arrived that day. Took advantage of the $1000 cash rebate as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know this is old, but who were you working with at King?


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm shopping right now for an SEL R-Line 4Mo w/3rd row which is hard to find because of the 3rd row options. I'm finding sale prices about $4k off msrp. I'm sort of thinking of going all the way with SEL Premium...I'm already slightly above my budget but decisions, decisions.


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

35,5k OTD on SEL Premium w/ Third Row in Maryland. Seemed decent enough to me.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

doofoo said:


> 35,5k OTD on SEL Premium w/ Third Row in Maryland. Seemed decent enough to me.


What was you sticker? And was it King? Feel free to DM, I'm looking between them and Lindsay.


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Sticker was $38,935. OTD $35,5k including Tax,Title,Tags and all dealer fees.

Options:
3rd Row Seat Package
Bumperdillo Plate for Rear Bumper

It was Fitzgerald Annapolis, however they got the car from another dealer because of the color + third row I wanted.

They were super easy to deal with. In that OTD price was a $500 Partner program discount I have, other than that nothing else.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

doofoo said:


> Sticker was $38,935. OTD $35,5k including Tax,Title,Tags and all dealer fees.
> 
> Options:
> 3rd Row Seat Package
> ...


So you were roughly 5100 under sticker plus your $500 program?


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> So you were roughly 5100 under sticker plus your $500 program?



Prior to taxes, title, dealer processing fee, around $5600 (little over) under sticker plus the $500 partner program.


----------



## Butterfingarz (Sep 1, 2013)

Picked up a 19' SE 4 Mo w/Pano & no 3rd row. for $4100 off MSRP & 1.9% APR from VW. No B.S. dealer installed LoJack, paint protection, vinyl door guards, ect.


----------



## Tigun (Jul 9, 2019)

*looking for Tiguan*



MiamiBourne said:


> I'm shopping right now for an SEL R-Line 4Mo w/3rd row which is hard to find because of the 3rd row options. I'm finding sale prices about $4k off msrp. I'm sort of thinking of going all the way with SEL Premium...I'm already slightly above my budget but decisions, decisions.




@MiamiBourne Do you mind sharing dealership name ?


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Tigun said:


> @MiamiBourne Do you mind sharing dealership name ?


Lindsay Dulles in VA and Trend Motors in NJ. Both were close in price but I ended up going to Lindsay since they had the spec I wanted. Trend Motors eventually found me the spec I wanted but they were less willing initially...seems like when push came to shove they could find my spec but by then I had already made plans to pick up the car from VA w/travel expenses paid by the dealer.


----------



## hygge (Feb 13, 2019)

Looking at a 2019 Tiguan SE 4 motion with pano sunroof package. Got a quote from my dealer, $25,269 final selling price after rebates and discounts. Does this seem like a good price?


----------



## audi90quattro (Apr 17, 2006)

hygge said:


> Looking at a 2019 Tiguan SE 4 motion with pano sunroof package. Got a quote from my dealer, $25,269 final selling price after rebates and discounts. Does this seem like a good price?


What was the list price? Is the price you were given otd, or do you still need to add tax, doc, registration, etc? Did you qualify for any of the rebates such as first responder, recent grad, or be partner? Thank you.


----------



## luckysnafu (Jul 16, 2019)

Wife and I just bought a 2019 Tiguan SE 4 Motion with the pano sunroof and think we did pretty well on the price.

MSRP: $27,995
Packages and Options
Habenero Orange Metallic Ext - $295
Panoramic Sunroof Package - $1200
VW Care - $240
Monster Mats w/Trunk Liner - $235
Luggage Net - $100
First Aid Kit & Roadside Kit - $99

Total Suggested Vehicle Price - $31,159

We negotiated the vehicle price down to $25,300 

OTD with taxes/fees/reg was just under $27,800 (bought at a Massachusetts dealer)

Also got the dealership to swap the no name Giti tires (Chinese) for Pirelli Scorpion tires and throw in the cargo privacy cover ($180 retail). 

Should be picking it up tomorrow and will be modding a few things shortly.

We cross shopped the CX-5 (smaller interior and cargo space), Hyundai Tuscon (very nice package but the engine/trans choices and low fuel mileage ruled them out) and Chevy Equinox (ok to drive, weak warranty, bland looks). We like how the Tiguan drives and handles for it's size and it has so much room inside! We test drove a 2018 last year and I was not a fan of the transmission but the 2019 does seem much better, especially off the line.


----------



## notthispig (Aug 2, 2019)

*Follow-up*

I've been shopping around and it looks like King has the best prices and doesn't pack in College Grad, Military, etc. in the price they give.

Looks like a few folks here have purchased from them. Has anyone flown or driven long distance to King and driven the car home? If so, did you get an OTD price remotely and then head over, and did they honor that price?

I've done this before with a GMC from a huge volume dealer near St. Louis and it worked great. They gave me an OTD price, I cashed in airline miles and took the first flight there, took delivery at the OTD price at around 10am, and was home by dinner. I enjoyed that experience so much that it'd be fun to do it here. (Also, there aren't that many SEL-P's around with Blue/Black combo and a 3rd row, for some reason!)


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Just got a 2019 SEL Premium R-line in Pacific Northwest.
Sticker was $40,635 with some accessories like mats, and emergency kit.
Paid $35,083 before tax, title and license and was happy with the price.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> Just got a 2019 SEL Premium R-line in Pacific Northwest.
> Sticker was $40,635 with some accessories like mats, and emergency kit.
> Paid $35,083 before tax, title and license and was happy with the price.


What color and what dealer? I am in Portland. I have been looking for one for a while. The R-line SEL premiums are not well stocked.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

I am in negotiations with a dealer for an R-Line that is hitting the lot in the next couple days. I'm trying to nail down pricing, but they are saying it depends on how I purchase. I can do finance or cash with no trade. What should get me the best price? I assume the dealer gets some kickback if I finance, but sometimes you lose out on money off because it goes to buying down the interest rate.


----------



## luckysnafu (Jul 16, 2019)

not_too_shabyy said:


> I am in negotiations with a dealer for an R-Line that is hitting the lot in the next couple days. I'm trying to nail down pricing, but they are saying it depends on how I purchase. I can do finance or cash with no trade. What should get me the best price? I assume the dealer gets some kickback if I finance, but sometimes you lose out on money off because it goes to buying down the interest rate.


VW will give you a better deal if you finance. After 3 months of financing you can transfer the loan to your lender of choice or pay it off without penalty.


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

luckysnafu said:


> VW will give you a better deal if you finance. After 3 months of financing you can transfer the loan to your lender of choice or pay it off without penalty.


Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CleanGSW (Jun 18, 2019)

Have been in negotiations with a dealer...is 24K OTD a fair price for an SE? I originally wanted an SEL but they would not go under 27 OTD with VWs 6.4% financing. So me and the wife decided on the SE to save some money due to us having another baby.

They have the price of the SE at like $25000-26000 then with a small down payment and taxes factored in they went to 24OTD. Is that good?


----------



## luckysnafu (Jul 16, 2019)

CleanGSW said:


> Have been in negotiations with a dealer...is 24K OTD a fair price for an SE? I originally wanted an SEL but they would not go under 27 OTD with VWs 6.4% financing. So me and the wife decided on the SE to save some money due to us having another baby.
> 
> They have the price of the SE at like $25000-26000 then with a small down payment and taxes factored in they went to 24OTD. Is that good?


24k OTD for an SE is a very good deal! We got our dealer down to 25k before taxes on an SE with the sunroof package and thought it was a good deal. Where are you located?


----------



## CleanGSW (Jun 18, 2019)

luckysnafu said:


> 24k OTD for an SE is a very good deal! We got our dealer down to 25k before taxes on an SE with the sunroof package and thought it was a good deal. Where are you located?


I am in Georgia. And the 24OTD that includes the panoramic sunroof, running boards, monster mats and a ten year warranty on the paint and interior with All State (no deductible). That price is also after I put $2,500 down.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

CleanGSW said:


> luckysnafu said:
> 
> 
> > 24k OTD for an SE is a very good deal! We got our dealer down to 25k before taxes on an SE with the sunroof package and thought it was a good deal. Where are you located?
> ...


What's your sticker, because you're actually 26,500 OTD since any money you pay is included in the OTD price


----------



## CleanGSW (Jun 18, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> What's your sticker, because you're actually 26,500 OTD since any money you pay is included in the OTD price


Sticker was 29,765 then I got a $1500 rebate and the dealer discount was $4,856. Add my $2,500 to it and it took the price to 20,909 and adding in the extras took it to $21,700. Then taxes and fees brought it to $23,900


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

I got $6000 off a black R-line w/o third row. No dealer adds, clean deal, just the $150 doc fee that is standard here in OR. I had to finance to get the deal, but can pay off in 3 months. Wasn't thrilled with getting a black one, but that seemed like the only option unless I waited till late Sept/Early Oct. It seems like VW would see way more Tigs if they were more R-lines. The SEL P seem to sit for months while the R-lines sell in days. We pick it up later today. It had just arrived and was still covered in plastic.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

not_too_shabyy said:


> I got $6000 off a black R-line w/o third row. No dealer adds, clean deal, just the $150 doc fee that is standard here in OR. I had to finance to get the deal, but can pay off in 3 months. Wasn't thrilled with getting a black one, but that seemed like the only option unless I waited till late Sept/Early Oct. It seems like VW would see way more Tigs if they were more R-lines. The SEL P seem to sit for months while the R-lines sell in days. We pick it up later today. It had just arrived and was still covered in plastic.


Congrats! That's a hell of a price, plus no sales tax also really helps! Pro-tip, you can pay your balance way down during those 3 months to accrue lest interest if you plan to pay off in 3 months - could save you a couple hundred bucks depending on what you want to do. Now bring on the accessories!

I highly recommend you try out VCDS, been a lot of fun to personalize my Tiguan with it!


----------



## Habanero_Orange (Aug 7, 2019)

*2019 SE4Motion*

2 weeks ago I picked up a 2019 SE 4Motion, with 3rd row and Pano Sunroof in Habanero Orange w/ gray leatherette interior. OTD was 26k even. Had to finance but plan on paying most of it the first month and the rest by 3rd month, will end up paying about $70 in interest. I'm in DC area, had about 10 VW dealerships to peruse and inquire with, think I got a fair price.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bought a 2019 SEL FWD $26,250 two weeks ago. $28,750 with taxes and DMV. Pyrite silver with lt grey interior. They were asking 29 and change but checked TrueCar and found the same Tiguan for $26,750. Nabbed another $500 off as a veteran. First time I ever paid an asking price for a new car. Even had a couple of accessories in the price. Rear cargo cover, self dimming mirror, and mats. Got talked into buying the VW Care and Karr SWAT security option to the tune of another $3100 but thought better of it and canceled both. Ventura VW SoCal.


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

picked up one for wife yesterday. got a 19 SE with golden oak interior, large moon roof, 3rd row. came with monster mats, trunk liner & blocks, and privacy cover for back for 26.5k. their finance guy was a prick though. started walking out and manager came in. wife's credit is 79X. they offered her 4.9. got 3.9 but should of been better. what pissed me off was they are advertising 1.9% through Sept 3rd on 19 tiguan's financed through vw but when i asked about that they said i couldn't pay advertised price and get that option. i call bull**** but we will still check elsewhere and refinance next month.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
That's normal....typically, you can't get the low finance rate AND a huge discount....it's one or the other.
Most people take the big discount and then finance with a high VW rate & then refi with a credit union at a lower rate, OR just have outside financing (lower rate) already lined up


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> That's normal....typically, you can't get the low finance rate AND a huge discount....it's one or the other.
> Most people take the big discount and then finance with a high VW rate & then refi with a credit union at a lower rate, OR just have outside financing (lower rate) already lined up


just seemed odd to me i guess. never heard that before. seems like they shouldn't advertise this rock bottom price then without noting the exclusions. i hate dealerships lol


----------



## chend88 (May 14, 2014)

My wife and I just brought home a 2019 SEL R-Line 4 motion last weekend. $31,800 out the door. MSRP was $36,990. We were very happy with the deal!


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Looking at a SE 4Mo with third row this weekend. I have financing lined up through my credit union, VCI was a touch higher. What's a good price for a SE 4mo, 3rd row? I was trying to stay away from the pano roofs since they are known to leak some, is that still the case?


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

haunted reality said:


> Looking at a SE 4Mo with third row this weekend. I have financing lined up through my credit union, VCI was a touch higher. What's a good price for a SE 4mo, 3rd row? I was trying to stay away from the pano roofs since they are known to leak some, is that still the case?


I bought this exact configuration 5 months ago. My price was about $26,400 before sales tax (List: $30,005) but had $300 worth of stupid bloatware accessories.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

how the heck are you guys finding SEL P R-Line's i'm down in socal and there's nothing...there's 1 that FWD but none that are AWD


----------



## RTBoston (Aug 21, 2019)

New to the site and have been reading through things for weeks now.

Curious if anyone else has pricing to share.
CarGurus website suggest that a Premium R-Line "good" price is $31,600 to $34,000 and a "great" price is $30,200 to $31,600.
I'm not seeing pricing anywhere near those numbers and wondering how realistic they are.

Planning to purchase this weekend if prices are where I need them to be.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

RTBoston said:


> New to the site and have been reading through things for weeks now.
> 
> Curious if anyone else has pricing to share.
> CarGurus website suggest that a Premium R-Line "good" price is $31,600 to $34,000 and a "great" price is $30,200 to $31,600.
> ...


Nowhere close to realistic. Sticker is roughly 39k


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> That's normal....typically, you can't get the low finance rate AND a huge discount....it's one or the other.
> Most people take the big discount and then finance with a high VW rate & then refi with a credit union at a lower rate, OR just have outside financing (lower rate) already lined up


Got 2.99% and $7700 off MSRP. with 850+ FICO's. Said if I was buying a $50K vehicle I'd get the 1.9%. As it was I was getting an SEL FWD for $26,250. I can't complain.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

RTBoston said:


> New to the site and have been reading through things for weeks now.
> 
> Curious if anyone else has pricing to share.
> CarGurus website suggest that a Premium R-Line "good" price is $31,600 to $34,000 and a "great" price is $30,200 to $31,600.
> ...


Maybe with 4.9% financing and all the incentives, plus partner, you could end up at 31700 if you're a skilled negotiator. 

I was 32,250++ for a 40,275 sticker with a partner discount, a VW loyalty discount of 750 and bring my own financing at 2.74% from my credit union, which knocked another 700 off the price.

Before discounts for financing, loyalty and partner, I was at 34,200++, but it was also my second new Tiguan bought from them in a 10m period, typically they would be about 34,700-800 and it was also mid July when stocks were still higher.

I doubt it's realistic to expect to be able to negotiate that for most people.


----------



## Munkoli (Sep 4, 2014)

Lease deals on 2019 SEL are pretty good. Got price to 26,200 with no incentives. Interest is effectively 1.6% but in lease terms. Was going to finance before I found that but calculated I would spend roughly the same money in the end if I bought it at the end of the lease, but with added guarantee against more than predicted depreciation.


----------



## Baseballpler (Jun 30, 2008)

Just picked up a Pure White SEL R-Line Black in Portland, Oregon. Sticker @$37.5k with a few options. Walked out at $29,750 all in including taxes and fees. Did have to use their insane 5.39% financing, but I'll Refi out of that next month. Fromy research I think this is a pretty solid deal.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't find an SE 4Motion with no 3rd row and no Sunroof. Blk int, If you see one please let me know.


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hey All. Read through the entire thread and would love some guidance on the details below. Rookie buyer here. 

2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line 
MSRP: $36,524
Dealer (NJ) offering $33,900 OT

Looking for recommendations on the best number to go back to them with. I'm also itching to upgrade to the Premium if the numbers are good. 


Thanks

EDIT:

Back with Edmunds invoice #: $32,366. Perhaps I go back in with $29,000 in mind and go from there...


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

NJTiggy12 said:


> Hey All. Read through the entire thread and would love some guidance on the details below. Rookie buyer here.
> 
> 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line
> MSRP: $36,524
> ...


Where in NJ are you?

My Tiguan was 40k and we paid 34.5 I believe (SEL Premium).

Thanks


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

lgbalfa said:


> Where in NJ are you?
> 
> My Tiguan was 40k and we paid 34.5 I believe (SEL Premium).
> 
> Thanks


I appreciate the insight. 

We went to Joe Heidt in Ramsey. You? 

I haven't been in the Premium yet but perhaps after stepping inside one I'd be convinced to spend more


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

NJTiggy12 said:


> I appreciate the insight.
> 
> We went to Joe Heidt in Ramsey. You?
> 
> I haven't been in the Premium yet but perhaps after stepping inside one I'd be convinced to spend more


Flemington VW.

Send me a private message and I can put you in contact with my sales rep.

Thanks


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

NJTiggy12 said:


> Hey All. Read through the entire thread and would love some guidance on the details below. Rookie buyer here.
> 
> 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line
> MSRP: $36,524
> ...


Everyplace is different, but it seems like you should at least try for $6000 off MSRP. That is what I got on a 2019 R-line about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Chavist (Oct 6, 2019)

We got our 2019 Tiguan SE for $23,500 with 4 miles on it, I thought it was a pretty good deal. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Everyplace is different, but it seems like you should at least try for $6000 off MSRP. That is what I got on a 2019 R-line about 6 weeks ago.


Makes sense. Much appreciated!


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Just picked up a 2019 Tiguan SEL Premium with Saffrano interior w 10 & 20k service. Leasing it. $395/month (inc tax, 1st month) w $1500 out of pocket. 7500k miles a year.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Offered $5700 off SEL Premium R-Line. Price would be $34,360 - $500 Partner = $33,860 + TTL

Good deal?
Would be using their financing 60mon @3.9%, eventually refi to 3.6%


----------



## txenakis (Oct 27, 2019)

May I ask recent buyers how much you paid for a 2019 SEL Premium in the NY area? Thinking of getting one, want to get a sense of what the lowest prices are now the 2020 models are incoming...

Thanks!


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

OttaCee said:


> Offered $5700 off SEL Premium R-Line. Price would be $34,360 - $500 Partner = $33,860 + TTL
> 
> Good deal?
> Would be using their financing 60mon @3.9%, eventually refi to 3.6%




Seems reasonable to me. Last week I picked up my 2019 SEL R-Line (not Premium) for a sale price $32,500 + TTL with 1.9% for 60mo. Included privacy trunk thing, mats, roadside kit, and first aid kit. 

This was in NJ.


----------



## RTBoston (Aug 21, 2019)

Dealers weren't as flexible on pricing as I had hoped 2 months ago.
I'm guessing there will be a push to move the rest of the 2019's in November and even greater in December.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

RTBoston said:


> Dealers weren't as flexible on pricing as I had hoped 2 months ago.
> I'm guessing there will be a push to move the rest of the 2019's in November and even greater in December.


Very true. Inventory is pretty low for 2019 models so they are tightening up a bit. Deals were better 2 months ago when there was more cars available. 

Anyways got $5700 off plus $500 partner. Paid $33,785 + TTL for 2019 SEL premium R-Line with 1.9% 60mon


----------



## ender1877 (Nov 5, 2019)

*2019 Tiguan SEL, Good Price?*

Hello, 

I just posted something about an issue with my car, I am wondering now if I got a good deal as its the first time I've played the "game" on a new car. I am hoping this issue doesn't represent what I got myself into. Its a 2019 Moss Green Tiguan SEL, came with monster matts, rear seat cover, bumperdillo bumper protector, cargo cover, cargo system, 3rd row seating. I am unsure which of these is standard. Anyways I paid 27k flat out the door, financing through my bank 2.49 at 75 months. I kinda want to know if I got a good deal but I would hate to hear I got ripped off . Thanks for incite.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

There is a dedicated thread for this. Admin will most likely move your thread there.
I think you got fair deal, and it will be an excellent deal if you pay off your loan quick. One year.
Where the money is hiding for the dealer is in your long term. If you take all the time to pay it off you are pretty much paying the full MSRP

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Correction. You want to pay it off in less than ~6months and you got great deal

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## ender1877 (Nov 5, 2019)

The dealership only offered me 72 at 3.99. My bank gave me the 75 at 2.49. I'll probably pay it off in 3 years.


----------



## Baseballpler (Jun 30, 2008)

What bank gave you 2.49% at 75? 

And 27k out the door is an incredible deal, especially if you're in a state with sales tax...


----------



## Singood (Nov 20, 2014)

*2019 Tiguan S buy*

Got OTD $22.7, with driver assistance, mats and first aid kit. Just needed basic but comfortable transportation and no frills. Feature rich auto, even at the base level. So quiet, when not accelerating...

Dealer financed at 4.9%, 4 years @ $525 monthly.

Really like the styling, german engineering. Does not drive like my 2014 Jetta SE, but hey it's a CUV that is stylish, capable, comfortable, roomy, safe and quiet.

Also appreciate the Android/Apple car play and the base stereo sounds great!

Always wanted an SUV with the additional height driving sight-line. Makes driving a whole lot less stressful, being able to see over cars, anticipate driving situations ahead of time, but it seems that there are a lot more SUVs on the road.

Singood


----------



## TigCanChris (Nov 2, 2019)

Just picked up a 2019 Highline - R-Line in Toronto. Heavy negotiation was difficult as there were only 18 left in the system with the R-Line package. We ended up with a dealer discount of approximately $2500 plus the $1000 off from VW Canada and 0% financing fo 72 months. Thought it was a fair deal.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

*2019 sel premium price?*

Looking at one last sel premium my dealer has. Listed at ~33k. I think I can do better. Thoughts?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

BTLew81 said:


> Looking at one last sel premium my dealer has. Listed at ~33k. I think I can do better. Thoughts?


That’s a good price, especially because it still has the six-year warranty


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Mines too of the line SELP RLine and with Costco and year end discounts I got mine for 35k. Sticker was 41k. 


Kurt


----------



## MK04Mat (May 26, 2010)

I got mine in Feb 2019 for 36k


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

19 SEL with extra goodies fror 26.2 this past July. I Used TrueCar.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

I got a fully loaded 2018 SEL Premium with 9k miles for $25.5k and extended warranty up to 120k mi./7 yr. this past November which I considered a deal too good to pass up.


----------



## 04TurboB6 (May 27, 2009)

Just wanted to thank the members for this thread. This helped me get a feel of a good price point to purchase at when I was on the hunt last week for my wife's Tiguan, even though some replies were years old! Was in contact with various Maryland and Northern Virginia dealers, it was hard to get them down, most of them were only offering 3-4k off msrp max.

Purchased a 2020 Pure White SE, 4motion, Titan Black interior, third row seats (unfortunately couldn't find those specs on a 19, as we were looking for the warranty)

*MSRP $30,594 (freight included, some dealers in the area add it separately to my surprise)*
Discount: $6,691 (No incentives or rebates)
Sales price: $23,903
Processing fee:$799 
VA taxes: $1,067.12
Va tags& Titling $101
*Total OTD Price: $25,870.87*


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

That sounds like a really good price - especially on a brand new MY - 2020.

I lease cars - and I have a 1%+$1000 rule on lease prices. I.e. - your monthly payment should be 1% of MSRP - not dealer price - not considering rebates - special offers - etc. 1% MSRP + $1000 down out the door. Dot. Period. End. I.e. - I have a 2019 SEL-P 4MO (bought 9 months ago) - from a NoVA dealer. MSRP was $39k. I pay $390/mo - and wrote the dealer a check for $1000 and took the keys and drove off. (That includes 1st mo payment). This is the 3rd car I've purchased using this formula. Supposedly the 1.25% rule is discussed online and cited as a very good value to aim for when leasing - same formula I describe, but 1.25% instead of my 1%. Remember - all the dealer rebates, incentives, etc are mostly BS. The dealer has all sorts of ways to work #'s on their backend to make the price work. I literally just LOL every time I see a dealer sale ad or rebates or factory incentives, etc. They're all mostly meaningless. Also - I try to buy from high volume dealers - who are likely to receive the best factory incentives and pricing. For example, my last two cars (new BMW's) were leased from the largest volume dealerships in the US.

Happy driving!

-J


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

jwvetere said:


> That sounds like a really good price - especially on a brand new MY - 2020.
> 
> I lease cars - and I have a 1%+$1000 rule on lease prices. I.e. - your monthly payment should be 1% of MSRP - not dealer price - not considering rebates - special offers - etc. 1% MSRP + $1000 down out the door. Dot. Period. End. I.e. - I have a 2019 SEL-P 4MO (bought 9 months ago) - from a NoVA dealer. MSRP was $39k. I pay $390/mo - and wrote the dealer a check for $1000 and took the keys and drove off. (That includes 1st mo payment). This is the 3rd car I've purchased using this formula. Supposedly the 1.25% rule is discussed online and cited as a very good value to aim for when leasing - same formula I describe, but 1.25% instead of my 1%. Remember - all the dealer rebates, incentives, etc are mostly BS. The dealer has all sorts of ways to work #'s on their backend to make the price work. I literally just LOL every time I see a dealer sale ad or rebates or factory incentives, etc. They're all mostly meaningless. Also - I try to buy from high volume dealers - who are likely to receive the best factory incentives and pricing. For example, my last two cars (new BMW's) were leased from the largest volume dealerships in the US.
> 
> ...


Agreed totally with above, I got a SELP 19' for $395 for 39month /0 out of pocket and like $250 for DMV fees and plates.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

jwvetere said:


> That sounds like a really good price - especially on a brand new MY - 2020.
> 
> I lease cars - and I have a 1%+$1000 rule on lease prices. I.e. - your monthly payment should be 1% of MSRP - not dealer price - not considering rebates - special offers - etc. 1% MSRP + $1000 down out the door. Dot. Period. End. I.e. - I have a 2019 SEL-P 4MO (bought 9 months ago) - from a NoVA dealer. MSRP was $39k. I pay $390/mo - and wrote the dealer a check for $1000 and took the keys and drove off. (That includes 1st mo payment). This is the 3rd car I've purchased using this formula. Supposedly the 1.25% rule is discussed online and cited as a very good value to aim for when leasing - same formula I describe, but 1.25% instead of my 1%. Remember - all the dealer rebates, incentives, etc are mostly BS. The dealer has all sorts of ways to work #'s on their backend to make the price work. I literally just LOL every time I see a dealer sale ad or rebates or factory incentives, etc. They're all mostly meaningless. Also - I try to buy from high volume dealers - who are likely to receive the best factory incentives and pricing. For example, my last two cars (new BMW's) were leased from the largest volume dealerships in the US.
> 
> ...


I thought you leased? 


Kurt


----------



## KKdesi (Feb 2, 2020)

Great price- Which dealership (and possibly agent name) gave you this price?
Thanks 


04TurboB6 said:


> Just wanted to thank the members for this thread. This helped me get a feel of a good price point to purchase at when I was on the hunt last week for my wife's Tiguan, even though some replies were years old! Was in contact with various Maryland and Northern Virginia dealers, it was hard to get them down, most of them were only offering 3-4k off msrp max.
> 
> Purchased a 2020 Pure White SE, 4motion, Titan Black interior, third row seats (unfortunately couldn't find those specs on a 19, as we were looking for the warranty)
> 
> ...


----------



## calpwm (Apr 13, 2005)

Thought I got a pretty good deal. Used truecar.com and cars.com as well as various dealer inventories. Pitted a few dealers against each other but nobody would budge much.
Ended up with a like new Certified Pre-Owned 2019 SEL 4motion 11,250 miles
Got them down to $25,299


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

calpwm said:


> Thought I got a pretty good deal. Used truecar.com and cars.com as well as various dealer inventories. Pitted a few dealers against each other but nobody would budge much.
> Ended up with a like new Certified Pre-Owned 2019 SEL 4motion 11,250 miles
> Got them down to $25,299














Kurt


----------



## Humbuster (Feb 13, 2020)

2019 SEL 4 motion, purchased new in Oct, 2019.

SEL + Homelink/Auto dimming mirror + Monster Mats + Cargo cover.
MSRP US$34,850

Paid $29,500 and dealer tinted windows.

Good car, so far.


----------



## Flipboi89 (Feb 13, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Mines too of the line SELP RLine and with Costco and year end discounts I got mine for 35k. Sticker was 41k.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Similar here. Dealership 3.5k off and Costco another 1.5k off msrp for a 2020. Trying to see which dealership will get me the best price.


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

2020 Tiguan SEL-Premium R-Line 4-Motion
Deep Black with Black interior


MSRP $41,755.00 (freight included)
Discount: $6,255
Sales price: $35,650 (includes $150 doc fee)
WA taxes: $3,692
WA Titling: $695
VW Care $1,095 (covers 30k, 40k, 50k services)
Total OTD Price: $41,132

Down Payment: $13,000
Amount Financed: $28,132 @ 4.79% (Had to use VW Credit to get the discounts, will refinance with local credit union for 3.25%)


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

jonfran21 said:


> 2020 Tiguan SEL-Premium R-Line 4-Motion
> Deep Black with Black interior
> 
> 
> ...


Can you purchase VW care after you have bought the car? I was wanting to get what you got but purchase at first oil change. I think you might as my friend buys his with Audi when he goes in for service. 


Kurt


----------



## jonfran21 (Jun 28, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Can you purchase VW care after you have bought the car? I was wanting to get what you got but purchase at first oil change. I think you might as my friend buys his with Audi when he goes in for service.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Possibly, but I was told by the dealer finance guy while signing papers that it had to be done at time of purchase. May be different between VW & Audi. I thought $1000 was a good deal there considering each of those services probably run $400-$600 each.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Any numbers on the 2020 sel? Dealer is offering about 3k off. Can I do better?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

jonfran21 said:


> Possibly, but I was told by the dealer finance guy while signing papers that it had to be done at time of purchase. May be different between VW & Audi. I thought $1000 was a good deal there considering each of those services probably run $400-$600 each.


Program Details

The Volkswagen Care Program allows you to choose from up to seven prepaid scheduled maintenance plans: Volkswagen Care Basic, Volkswagen Care Extra, and Volkswagen Care Package 1 through Package 5.

Volkswagen Care1 is available for purchase only at participating authorized Volkswagen dealerships in the U.S. Plans may be purchased either at the time of retail sale or lease of a vehicle or at any time before the first scheduled maintenance interval provided under the plan is due.
It may be possible to finance the cost of a Volkswagen Care plan as part of your vehicle loan or lease3, provided you make that decision at the time of purchase or lease. Consult with your dealership or financing source for details.
A Volkswagen Care Plan can help:

PROVIDE COVERAGE for a range of manufacturer-recommended maintenance intervals.
PROTECT you from natural price inflation with fixed parts-and-labor costs.
DELIVER the expertise of Volkswagen trained technicians and the quality of Genuine Volkswagen Parts.
PRESERVE your peace of mind and help protect your vehicle’s future resale value by keeping it properly maintained.
Plus, you’ll have a backup plan should you ever run into some trouble on the road. All 2016 and newer Volkswagen models come with 24-Hour Roadside Assistance that conveniently includes no-charge towing, battery jump start service, flat tire service, fuel delivery service, and more.4

Mechanic
Volkswagen Care Plan Details

Volkswagen Care Basic can be purchased for model year 2016 through model year 2019 vehicles and provides the 10,000-mile and 20,000-mile manufacturer-recommended scheduled maintenance as stated in your vehicle’s USA Warranty and Maintenance booklet.

Volkswagen Care Extra can be purchased for model year 2014 and newer and provides the 30,000-mile manufacturer-recommended scheduled maintenance as stated in your vehicle’s USA Warranty and Maintenance booklet.

Volkswagen Care Packages 1–5 may be purchased for model year 2014 and newer vehicles (except for Routan). These packages follow the manufacturer-recommended scheduled maintenance intervals below, as specified in your vehicle’s USA Warranty and Maintenance booklet.

Volkswagen Care Package 1: 30,000-mile and 40,000-mile
Volkswagen Care Package 2: 40,000-mile and 50,000-mile
Volkswagen Care Package 3: 50,000-mile and 60,000-mile
Volkswagen Care Package 4: 60,000-mile and 70,000-mile
Volkswagen Care Package 5: 70,000-mile and 80,000-mile


Kurt


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

jonfran21 said:


> Possibly, but I was told by the dealer finance guy while signing papers that it had to be done at time of purchase. May be different between VW & Audi. I thought $1000 was a good deal there considering each of those services probably run $400-$600 each.



Hmm, I'd be very curious to see what the 30, 40, 50K service includes. They only thing that can Imagine is 3 $50 oil changes and possible a $30 air filter for 1-2 of those visits. Even if they were throwing in a complete brake pad and rotor job that's still maybe about $700 before accounting for Time value of money for renting them the 1K for 2-3 years before you need the services. Unless that includes a full set of brakes and tires it would be a hard no for me.


----------



## SOON2B18T (Oct 4, 2002)

I see on the website now you can buy a 2019 or 2020, Any reason to go for one year over the other if they are priced almost the same?
We are looking to buy a SEL R Line Premium and they are $$, Im ok with used but all I find used are the basic looking models...

Theres not alot of premium or R line models used and when you find them they arent priced much less then new..

If anyone has leased or purchased an RLine Premium recently and care to share the breakdown on what they put down / paid / payments I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

SOON2B18T said:


> I see on the website now you can buy a 2019 or 2020, Any reason to go for one year over the other if they are priced almost the same?


Besides minor tech upgrades on 2020 (wireless charger, new blind spot indicator) there are no differences. The biggest one in my book is the warranty, 2019 is 6 year 72k but 2020 is less(don't remember exact figures). 2020 tries to make up for it with free maintenance and free CarNet


----------



## SOON2B18T (Oct 4, 2002)

OEMplusCC said:


> Besides minor tech upgrades on 2020 (wireless charger, new blind spot indicator) there are no differences. The biggest one in my book is the warranty, 2019 is 6 year 72k but 2020 is less(don't remember exact figures). 2020 tries to make up for it with free maintenance and free CarNet


Thank you! Looking to buy one in the next month or two and really trying to get all my info in line before going to the dealer.


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

I am not good at this.

Leased my wife's 2020 SE w/ sunroof (with mats, privacy cover, and some other add-ons) 39mo - 12k miles/yr for $358/mo after $2k down.
My wife has a credit score of 835.

To be fair, they came at us with $521/mo at one point. Nearly lost my ****. 
I need to start hiring some of you guys for this crap.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

JitteryJoe said:


> Hmm, I'd be very curious to see what the 30, 40, 50K service includes. They only thing that can Imagine is 3 $50 oil changes and possible a $30 air filter for 1-2 of those visits. Even if they were throwing in a complete brake pad and rotor job that's still maybe about $700 before accounting for Time value of money for renting them the 1K for 2-3 years before you need the services. Unless that includes a full set of brakes and tires it would be a hard no for me.


That's about it (oil changes and one air filter change). They walk around the car to see if the lights work, honk the horn, look for rust, look at the suspension, etc. But nothing approaching $1,000 of value let alone the $1,200 - $1,300 if paying full price. Most of the inspection items are something a car owner should be doing on their own periodically anyway. 

With the VW dealer in my city I don't think they could find the engine if I opened the hood for them. We have a repair shop here that specializes in VW and Audi - that's where I'll be going for anything out of warranty and I'll drive the 35 miles to the next city VW dealer for warranty work.

Of course I've been known to just buy a new car when the first oil change came due. Often less of a wait.


----------



## jwvetere (May 12, 2019)

Hi - here's my rule for Leasing:

1% MSRP for monthly payment + $1000 down (including first month's payment). This is - what most consider - to be a very good deal.

For example, I purchased my 2019 SEL-P 4Mo from my local dealer. MSRP was $39k. My payments are $390/mo. I wrote the dealer a check for $1000 when I took delivery. That included first month's payment. Don't let them bog you down with APR's (or money factor), rebates, incentives, blah blah blah. None of that really matters. It's up to the dealer to figure out the money part. It's up to you to figure out how much you want to pay VS what you're buying. All of that nonsense from them is just marketing gimmicks. The only thing I tend to find that holds true is the "end of the month" rush for dealers to move units - so you may be likely to get a better deal. That, and larger volume dealers get better factory incentives - so you're more likely to get the deal you want at the larger dealerships.

tl;dr : (1%MSRP/mo)+$1000. Dot. Period. End. Forget taxes, registration, fees. It's all nonsense.


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

jwvetere said:


> Hi - here's my rule for Leasing:
> 
> 1% MSRP for monthly payment + $1000 down (including first month's payment). This is - what most consider - to be a very good deal.
> 
> ...


Hey there,
I had read your post on the previous page, the first time I had seen anything like that. Feel free to come help us in three years, seeing we are overpaying by $70/mo according to your method.
I think our real issue is we didn't put up much of a fight three vehicle leases ago ($240/mo on a base Jetta  ), so our typical dealership negotiation involves us wrangling down the price to what we are currently paying, and then they just dig in their claws with "well it's the same price for a new vehicle with better features, this is a win for you", my wife (who is making the payments) is ok with the price, and I'm just over the fight so we concede. It'd be nice to break the cycle.


----------



## gjeevank (Mar 11, 2020)

*Bought a used 18 Tiguan SE*

I bought a used 2018 Tiguan SE with 49000 miles for $15800. I love this car and feel its a decent price. Most of you guys had bought new ones here.
What do you guys think of the price i paid for the vehicle?


----------



## vize (Mar 13, 2020)

*Fair price for a New 2020 Tiguan SE / SEL*

Looking to purchase a new Tiguan 2020 SE / SEL. The best price I have received from dealers in TX for an SE is about $23800 (w/o TTL) and for an SEL is $28500 (w/o TTL). Do you all think I can do better. These prices seem a bit higher compared to what I see posted in this thread.


----------



## AtoGTI (Oct 31, 2010)

We just picked up our SE R line with a sticker of 33.3k for 29.5k 0% for 72 which I think was pretty good. The dealers I talked to seemed to willing to deal a lot more if we went with a non-R, but those don't seem to sit around too long so there is only so low they are willing to go.


----------



## phildo (Jul 23, 1999)

vize said:


> Looking to purchase a new Tiguan 2020 SE / SEL. The best price I have received from dealers in TX for an SE is about $23800 (w/o TTL) and for an SEL is $28500 (w/o TTL). Do you all think I can do better. These prices seem a bit higher compared to what I see posted in this thread.


Depends on what options I would guess. Base MSRP for SE is $28,395. We bought our SE for $28,100 but it also has Sunroof, 3rd row and Monster Mat options. There is also a destination charge of $1,020. If you are looking at no options, $23,800 sounds like a deep discount to me.


----------



## bendaddyo (Feb 17, 2015)

*what prices did you pay for lease or purchase*

Any good deals on tiguans Here in NY some dealerships are letting you make an appointment My lease up in august but would consider early trade in for a good deal


----------



## bendaddyo (Feb 17, 2015)

*What are you paying for lease*

So has anyone bought or leased a tiguan recently what price did you pay


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

bendaddyo said:


> So has anyone bought or leased a tiguan recently what price did you pay


There is a whole thread about it
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925161-Fair-price-on-Tiguan


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

I got a 2020 R-line SEL-P (saffrano/black interior, 167 miles) for $38k on the VW Virus Offer, $0 down, 0% for 72 mo, no payment for 180 days.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just picked up our 2020 SEL-P R line in pyrite silver w storm gray for 38,524$. Dealer wouldn’t budge on price anymore. 0% 72 months no payments 120 days. Absolutely loving it so far got rid of our 14 toaureg R line 3.6 which was a nice rig but terrible on gas and overkill for commuting etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

This past November, I got my CPO 2018 Tiguan SEL-P with 9k miles for $25.5k with an extended warranty to 120,000 miles.


----------



## Klass2 (Jun 9, 2020)

We picked up a 2020 SEL Premium R Line for $35,900. MSRP slightly north of $40k. 0% APR for 72 months. 

I’m excited to be back in a VW again. My first brand new car purchase was a 2000 Jetta GLX and then a 2003 Passat GLX. Since 2004 I’ve been driving a minivan.


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

2020 SEL-P R-Line AWD

Transaction date - 30MAY20
MSRP about $40k
Lease - 12k miles per year - 36 months
$408 per month
$1,700 at signing for 1st month's payment, taxes, reg, and all the other BS they tack on


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

You guys quoting your monthly payments. Do they include the tax? Here in PA, we pay 9% on each monthly payment. Bumps the monthy up quite a bit.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Klass2 said:


> We picked up a 2020 SEL Premium R Line for $35,900. MSRP slightly north of $40k. 0% APR for 72 months.
> 
> I’m excited to be back in a VW again. My first brand new car purchase was a 2000 Jetta GLX and then a 2003 Passat GLX. Since 2004 I’ve been driving a minivan.


That seems like a good deal! I was hoping to get ours down around the 36 mark... but they just wouldn’t budge. This particular dealer had the color we wanted more then others so we just did it.. but usually I am able to get at least a couple grand off! Next time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

gstrouse said:


> You guys quoting your monthly payments. Do they include the tax? Here in PA, we pay 9% on each monthly payment. Bumps the monthy up quite a bit.


My monthly number is including CA state taxes, yes. 9.25% in my county.


----------



## AverageJoeUSA (Nov 19, 2019)

*It all depends on the dealer*

Pricing is extremely dealer dependent and there are a few dealers that don’t follow through on their commitments. Check everything before signing and don’t assume that a commitment is a commitment until you are actually signing the paperwork. Ive been in the market for a low-end (S-trim) and talked to quite a few dealerships throughout the Midwest. There are plenty of deals to be found, but it could take a while to find the exact right vehicle. Be prepared to pay 18,500-20,000 for a low miles 2019 or 23,500-24,500 for a new 2020 (again, lowest trim level). Prices are before taxes and registration... Warning about Andy Mohr VW outside of Indianapolis, they made a commitment to price match and backed out of the commitment. It was crazy because they exercised me for the better part of a week, then jacked the price up by $1,000 when I was ready to purchase... Again, be careful who you trust.


----------



## bendaddyo (Feb 17, 2015)

*What are you paying for lease*

anyone lease a tiguan recently wanted to get idea on current lease prices


----------



## Vmoses05 (May 24, 2020)

Know I’m late posting my price, but I received mine on Memorial Day
2020 SE R-Line 4Motion- Pure White
Sticker: $32,165
Discount: $4667
$30,079 OTD ( Tax, Fees, etc)
$0 Down/ O% 72mos/ $418 mo


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

bendaddyo said:


> anyone lease a tiguan recently wanted to get idea on current lease prices


Leases vary with geography so what is available in the northeast will differ than the DC, southeast or western markets (both the lease programs and rebates differ).

I used to live in Centerport. If I were still there, I'd email the sales manager at the LI/NYC dealers and tell them wheat you want (exact model, miles per year and money out of pocket), and ask for the on the road price with no extra BS, and give them a time line. If they demand you come into the store, drop them from consideration, but tell them you have a bunch of quotes already and will pass. If you want to squeak the last dime out of it, contact Lash, Mohegan Lake, Hudson Valley, and the Albany dealers. It depends on your time and willingness to take a train ride to pick it up. Stay away from CT, they all gouge with a $500-700 "conveyance fee" that they'll tell you is the law.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Vmoses05 said:


> Know I’m late posting my price, but I received mine on Memorial Day
> 2020 SE R-Line 4Motion- Pure White
> Sticker: $32,165
> Discount: $4667
> ...


What is necessary to compare this to anything is:

Sale price (breaking down dealer discount from rebates from student or partner discounts)
Fees (and dealer add-ons)
Tax rate (and what exactly was taxed. Here you can get a $4000 rebate but pay tax on the rebated anmount)
Registration costs

This may be a great deal for you, but if you had to pay a $700 paperwork fee or 9% tax, your OTD number could result in a not so good price compared to 3 states away.


----------



## Vmoses05 (May 24, 2020)

brian81 said:


> What is necessary to compare this to anything is:
> 
> Sale price (breaking down dealer discount from rebates from student or partner discounts)
> Fees (and dealer add-ons)
> ...











VA State Tax. Also came across the deal last minute. Currently driving a 2017 Infiniti Q60 RS400. Plan on starting a family so needed to lock in a deal for an SUV. Especially while 0% interest was active.


----------



## Bboyshadow7 (Nov 14, 2016)

heycalvind said:


> 2020 SEL-P R-Line AWD
> 
> Transaction date - 30MAY20
> MSRP about $40k
> ...


How did you pay such a low price of $1,700 at signing with tax, reg, and BS when VW.com promotes $2,999 due at signing which excludes tax, title, license?
I'm wanting to trade in my financed 2017 Passat R-line and lease a 2020 Tiguan SE 
Thank you


----------



## heycalvind (May 13, 2010)

Bboyshadow7 said:


> How did you pay such a low price of $1,700 at signing with tax, reg, and BS when VW.com promotes $2,999 due at signing which excludes tax, title, license?
> I'm wanting to trade in my financed 2017 Passat R-line and lease a 2020 Tiguan SE
> Thank you


I have a real good relationship with the GM we bought through! 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2020Tiguan (Jul 15, 2020)

Recently picked up a 2020 black on black SEL Premium for $32837.43. On top of that, the insurance on my previous car was $260 a month and with the new Tiguan it dropped to $100 a month. Feeling super good about the decision to get the new car.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

2020Tiguan said:


> Recently picked up a 2020 black on black SEL Premium for $32837.43.


There is no 2020 SEL Premium... there was a 2019 SEL Premium, but in '20 there's either the SEL or SEL Premium R-Line. What was MSRP?


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Paid $30,500 for my pure white SE R line black before tax license, and $550 in installed options.

Probably could've gotten more off the MSRP if I went with a non R-line black model, but I really wanted the black'ed out look and the dealer only had 1.

Three other dealer told me to kick rocks on the R-line black unless I was ready to pay full MSRP. :screwy:


----------



## bendaddyo (Feb 17, 2015)

Has anybody leased or bought a tiguan recently what price did you pay


----------



## benno-von (Aug 14, 2013)

bendaddyo said:


> Has anybody leased or bought a tiguan recently what price did you pay


Just bought one last week: Tiguan SE, pyrite silver, storm gray interior, with sunroof and third-row seat, for 29,600, out the door (all taxes and fees included). I had a better offer, about $450 less, but the car had no sunroof and no third-row seat.


----------



## randomdude123 (Aug 26, 2020)

*Purchased Tiguan SE Rline with third row*

It has Homelink mirror package, rear privacy cover and floormats.
MSRP: $32300
Sales price: $27125
On the road price $30300
0 down 0% apr for 72months


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Purchased on 8/21 - $0 down, 0% for 72 months...

*2020 Tiguan SE R-Line Black
Pyrite Metallic Silver / Storm Gray Leatherette 
$28,378.00 +tax, tag, title and doc fees 
*


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

2020 SEL P R Line 2 row black/black
40,525 sticker
34,740 with 0/72 before loyalty and F&F coming off that price, then tax, title, processing etc.


----------



## dp0p (Aug 8, 2020)

2019 Tiguan SE w/sunroof 20k miles CPO moss green/black. 
I put 8k down and paid 24,440 said and done. My brother is the GM so I paid cost. 21,900 was their cost, they had it listed for 24,995. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetta12SE2.5 (Sep 8, 2013)

*2020 Tiguan SEL 4Motion*

Picked up 2020 VW Tiguan SEL 4Motion
Color: Stone Blue/Titan Black
Purchase Price: $31,697.00 (+ Taxes & Fees)
Sticker: $35,569.00
Includes: Shadowmark, auto dimming rear mirror w/homelink, moster mats, VW Blocks, firstaid kit, 3yrs maintenance, bumperdillo
Financed: 0% 72m


----------



## IconAlltrack (Mar 26, 2019)

40,000 OTD - Tax Title fees with 0/72 through VW credit
SEL Premium 4Motion R-line 
Paid the remaining 4 months of a 3 year lease ~$1600

Included Monster Mats
Clear Paint Protectors on the door edges, tailgate, bumper, door handles, etc
First Aid Kit
Blocks
Emergency Kit
Autodimming Rearview with Homelink
Dealer included Muddy Buddy


----------



## beegeezy (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi everyone. I’m trying purchase a new Tiguan and I’ve been told (by one dealer) that you can’t get a discount off MSRP AND get 0% financing. Since I’m seeing otherwise in this thread, do I confront the dealer about this or move on to other dealers? Thanks!


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

beegeezy said:


> Hi everyone. I’m trying purchase a new Tiguan and I’ve been told (by one dealer) that you can’t get a discount off MSRP AND get 0% financing. Since I’m seeing otherwise in this thread, do I confront the dealer about this or move on to other dealers? Thanks!


They are lying, move on


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

beegeezy said:


> Hi everyone. I’m trying purchase a new Tiguan and I’ve been told (by one dealer) that you can’t get a discount off MSRP AND get 0% financing. Since I’m seeing otherwise in this thread, do I confront the dealer about this or move on to other dealers? Thanks!


Depending on where you live, consider traveling out of state as well, some states you can save a lot.... I know not a great idea with COVID, but if need be do a 1 way rental of a car if you can save 1500-2000$


----------



## beegeezy (Apr 13, 2009)

Zabes64 said:


> beegeezy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I’m trying purchase a new Tiguan and I’ve been told (by one dealer) that you can’t get a discount off MSRP AND get 0% financing. Since I’m seeing otherwise in this thread, do I confront the dealer about this or move on to other dealers? Thanks!
> ...


I’m in the New Orleans area, which generally sucks for car deals. Houston is a 5 hour drive though, lots of options there.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

beegeezy said:


> Hi everyone. I’m trying purchase a new Tiguan and I’ve been told (by one dealer) that you can’t get a discount off MSRP AND get 0% financing. Since I’m seeing otherwise in this thread, do I confront the dealer about this or move on to other dealers? Thanks!


Typically, rebates vs. 0% are an either or deal, can’t get both offers. But it doesn’t mean dealership can’t discount off MSRP however, just less of a discount if you want financing offer.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Picking up a 2020 SEL-P R-Line on Friday afternoon.. 38300 OTD with 0% for 72.


----------



## audi40 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just picked up an SE for 8.4% off MSRP - details below.
Put $8k down and financed the balance @ 0% for 60 mos.


----------



## MxChris (Aug 4, 2018)

audi40 said:


> Just picked up an SE for 8.4% off MSRP - details below.
> Put $8k down and financed the balance @ 0% for 60 mos.
> View attachment 95204


Nice!

I picked up a well optioned out 2020 SEL with 6k miles for 27k. I also got them to pay off my Passat that I owed 12.5k on. They didn't want to budge on the price of the Tiguan once they agreed to the price on my trade. I said thanks for your time but I'm not looking to pay more than 27k for the Tiguan (they were asking 31k), was told there's no way they can possibly do that. I left, pulled out of the dealer lot and immediately got a call saying they'd take the deal. LOL.

The only features it doesn't have are memory seats, fold down mirrors and Fender radio. I wasn't looking for the digital dash but I have to say I'm a fan now that I've used it for a bit. I'm adding my own stereo stuff so a premium radio is wasted on me anyway.

Very happy with my deal


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

*
Long story short. Acquired a blue 19 SE 4Motion Feb 1st that sounded like the main bearings were out. After the Service Campaign for software update it drove much better but the lowerend clacking was still too much for a car with 12K miles.

Found a dealer 3 hours out who provided an even trade (key exchange) of $22K for a new white 2020 S FWD. Lost SE, 4Motion, one year of warranty and knock but much happier without the terrible engine sound. Currently just over 2K miles.

MPG is from first short road trip excluding the 3 hour drive home after purchase.

*


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

d


MxChris said:


> Nice!
> 
> I picked up a well optioned out 2020 SEL with 6k miles for 27k. I also got them to pay off my Passat that I owed 12.5k on. They didn't want to budge on the price of the Tiguan once they agreed to the price on my trade. I said thanks for your time but I'm not looking to pay more than 27k for the Tiguan (they were asking 31k), was told there's no way they can possibly do that. I left, pulled out of the dealer lot and immediately got a call saying they'd take the deal. LOL.
> 
> ...


damn thats a good deal there! 

I just pictured up a certified 2018 SEL-P R-line 4 motion, with 5400 Miles for $28k
So far i love it, has everything minus homelink (kinda annoying ) and some Balls ( Tiggy motor slow af)


----------



## MxChris (Aug 4, 2018)

Dan_king3 said:


> d
> 
> damn thats a good deal there!
> 
> ...


Thanks, these are great cars for everything but the motor/transmission for sure. If I'm at a stoplight I usually put it in Sport for the takeoff then put it back in Drive when I hit about 20mph. it's almost tolerable that way lol.

My girlfriend has a new Audi Q5 which as you probably know shares many parts with the Tiguan, it's also MUCH quicker than our cars. I paid almost half as much though....


----------



## Sgtuggg34 (5 mo ago)

audi40 said:


> Just picked up an SE for 8.4% off MSRP - details below.
> Put $8k down and financed the balance @ 0% for 60 mos.
> View attachment 95204


Do you mind share who the dealer is?


----------

